# Clutch release noise/chirp/squeak/hooo



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey guys,

I'm a little nervous...

I have a 2010 GTI with 15500 miles on it. It's been APR Stage I chipped from 1500 miles. The only mods are the chip software and an S3 intercooler, nothing else. I've driving the car on a lot of road trips, but i also drive a good bit in the city in traffic every day.

This doesn't happen every time, it sort of comes and goes. Normally when it does happen, it'll happen for that entire trip. It seems to happen more when its cold, but that could be a coincidence.

What happens is when i release the clutch, just as i'm about to release it all the way at the top of the pedal, it will chirp. It sounds almost like an owl going hoooo. Sort of a highish freq resonance sort of sound and i can almost feel the resonance through the pedal. It only lasts for the length of time the clutch is at the top of the release so not long. Its pretty loud, anyone in the car can hear it no problem.

its been happening for the past 3500 miles or so. Its not really getting any more frequent, sort of hit or miss really.

I'm thinking its either some sort of clutch chatter or resonance or mabye even a heat shield or something resonating.

I had the car in before 12k for service (door alignment) and had them listen for it but of course they couldnt replicate. I'm beyond my wear and tear warranty if it is the clutch, but they said they might be able to help me out since i reported it early.

Any ideas?


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mine does that too, and yes cold starts only for me.

ive been seeing its been happening to the ppl that have been chipped either stage 1 and above etc..


i'm not sure what is happening. but im sure its the clutch lol. its the beggining of your clutch slip usually. the sound is like an eeeerch kinda screech when you're letting go off the clutch.

i think its cause the clutch plate is cold and not gripping the pressure plate well enough because of the wear and tear from the chip. (lots of torque)

either get the south bend stage 3 clutch disc... or just ride it out like me. it only happens on cold mornings/starts and after the car is warmed up its fine.


----------



## Abraxxas23 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a truck that did this. Never did find out what was causing it but I talked to a few gearheads that knew more than me and they pretty much all agreed it was most likely the throw-out bearing. Swapping out the clutch will fix this since you should be replacing that bearing at the same time. Probably not very reassuring, but that's just what my experience was.


----------



## nick n. (Apr 24, 1999)

its the TOB. almost all of them squeak, some more than others. don't worry about it unless the pedal becomes stiff at all times; by then your TOB is shot and will fail (usually at over 100k on OEM stuff). 

im not saying you do but never ride the clutch either. the clutches suck in these cars and slip easily. go with the SBC. best mod ive done.


----------



## dingchavez (Oct 8, 2009)

So glad this thread was made, I have the same problem. I'm not chipped, and my car only has 10k, with an intake and catback. Ive been noticing the noise since summer, and it sounds miserable from the inside. I recently went to the dealership, and they drove my car and claimed there was no noise. However, knowing that the noise almost always occurs on an incline, I proceeded to take the techs for a ride in which I found a slope to test the noise. The noise did occur, and I repeated it 3x so they could definitely hear. On my service invoice the noise is acknowledged in print, but unfortunately I have to take my car back for Atleast a full day. I can't stand this noise, it's definitely coming fr the tranny, and I'll keep you all up to date.


----------



## OEMGTIGUY (Sep 4, 2007)

I am also havining a similar issue I mainly notice it when I'm in reverse. I am hearing the owl hoot as described by TXBdan, and only when the clutch isn't fully engaged. 

I have also taken it to the dealer but the tech wasn't able to replicate the issue but told me it sounds like it might be a release bearing although tough to diagnose without being able to hear the noise I got a feeling a hand full of us will have to be budgeting for new clutch kits soooon


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey bros, peep the link below. I'm having the same problem with my 6MT Passat. Car only has 12,000KM on it.

http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75474

I replicated the noise with the dealer and the dealer acknowledged that it's a problem. Apparently it's the flywheel and there's an updated part from VW.

As you guys mentioned the 'hoot'/shriek/creak/grind happens when there's load, ie. having more than one passenger, going uphill, reversing, etc..

Dealer has ordered in new parts for me and I'll be taking my car in shortly. I'll post updates once the work is done.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Just want to update everyone who may stumble upon this thread via a Google search.

It was indeed the flywheel however both the clutch and flywheel had to be replaced along with new sub-frame bolts (after removing it to drop the transmission). Those of you experiencing the creak/grind/hoot should definitely get this fixed under warranty as it's not cheap at all!


----------



## dingchavez (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the exact same problem and took my car to the dealership recently. Although they acknowledged the noise and problem, they're being *******s about it and are giving me this option: They'll take apart the transmission, but if they find the clutch is worn and beat, its automatically my fault and problem, and I'll have to pay $700 just for the work with no fix. However, I can also to get a new clutch if the problem was apparently caused by me, so the total would be $1500; both prices being obviously ridiculous because my car is new and still under warranty. Nonetheless my car has only 10k miles, and I never beat on my clutch. Since other people have this issue, and my car is new, should I let them go through w/ this fix? If they find out there is a defect (which I know there is) they'll fix it all for free. However like any other stealership, they're out to make money so I'm very reluctant. Opinions?


----------



## BM 20 (Aug 5, 2004)

Same issue, just started this winter... Car (passat wagon w/ 6spd mt) has 44k on it.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Wow, praise Jeebus this has become a recognized problem. I've had this happening from about 10k miles and it's the exact same "whooo"ing like an owl or what-not that everyone is describing, mostly happening during cold mornings and on inclines under heavy load. I have the same story of taking it in twice (during services) under which no one could replicate it and said it wouldn't even be covered if it were a problem with the clutch. 

I kinda just gave up on it and live with it.


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Same problem here, I am glad to finally have an idea what might be causing that noise...


----------



## dingchavez (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally got my car back today and the issue was fixed under warranty. The dealership replaced the whole clutch kit - clutch, flywheel, pressure plate, bearings, etc. On the invoice it states that a rivet was loose in the pressure plate and something else was wrong with it. I'm happy to say the noise is finally gone, and I recommend you all get it fixed before it gets worse, and keep in mind the repair itself w/o warranty is quite expensive.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

dingchavez said:


> Finally got my car back today and the issue was fixed under warranty. The dealership replaced the whole clutch kit - clutch, flywheel, pressure plate, bearings, etc. On the invoice it states that a rivet was loose in the pressure plate and something else was wrong with it. I'm happy to say the noise is finally gone, and I recommend you all get it fixed before it gets worse, and keep in mind the repair itself w/o warranty is quite expensive.


DingChavez, glad to hear that your car is fixed and I apologize for not responding earlier. I recommend that you find another dealer regardless of the warranty fix, as they had no business threatening you with a $700 repair cost earlier. Were they not aware that that the clutch itself was not slipping?

Anyhow I have a bad feeling that this problem will crop up again and I'll go with a South Bend Clutch Kit before the warranty is up.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

What's the warranty coverage on the clutch?


----------



## OEMGTIGUY (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey guys just an update, I got my car back from the dealer and in my case the culprit was a bad slave cylinder. A damaged seal on the Slave cylinder caused it to leak oil onto the clutch and flywheel. The dealer was very good on identifying the problem and replacing all necessary parts including new clutch flywheel and revised slave cylinder


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey bros, I just want to give an update that this noise is back for me. Same conditions as before - warm tranmission, uphill/incline starts with moderate load (passengers or AC). 

I looked at the work order and the dealer didn't change the slave cylinder and I'm not even sure if they inspected it. 

On another forum, one Golf owner said that it could be a bad transmission mount rubbing against the frame: 

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131953&page=2 

I'm really stumped right now as the dealer already replaced my clutch and flywheel... 

TXBDan did you ever get your car fixed?


----------



## rxi_rola (Jan 17, 2005)

CobraKing - Does the chirping sound only happen on pull away then go away no matter hot or cold? 

If so I had the same problem in my GTI. Turned out to be the Alternator Pulley. 
There is a Part number and they replace just that. 

Problem was gone after that, and it's been almost 9 months no problems at all.


----------



## raven_titan (Jan 23, 2008)

rxi_rola said:


> CobraKing - Does the chirping sound only happen on pull away then go away no matter hot or cold?
> 
> If so I had the same problem in my GTI. Turned out to be the Alternator Pulley.
> There is a Part number and they replace just that.
> ...


 Hi 

Could you possibly list the part number here? Thanks. 

I'd the exact same porblem and had eariler posted this in the golfmkv forum as per Cobraking's link.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

rxi_rola, thank you for you input but I doubt it's the Alternator Pulley - the noise itself appears to originate from the driver's footwell area... 

One of my frustrations is that I can't duplicate the noise all the time, but I do have the scenario down to a pat. When I say 'uphill start' it doesn't necessarily have to be a hill, but a slight grade. 

Additionally the noise seems to happen at the 'friction point' - right where I let off the clutch and give the car gas. 

A mechanic friend of mine insists that it's the throwout/release bearing - any which way I'll update this post with my findings.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Same thing for me. Do let us know.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

FliGi7 said:


> I kinda just gave up on it and live with it.


 Unfortunately that's the boat I'm in. I do have the extended warranty, so does anyone think this would be covered under that? I'm at 51K.


----------



## sawyer4340 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone find out what causes this sound as of yet? I too have had this sound since the day I picked up my 2010 GTI. I figured it was making the sound because I wasn't launching properly but over the past year I've determined that no matter how you engage first gear it will do it, the only thing that seems to change is the volume of the noise.

The only way I can get the noise to be very quiet was to rev to approx 1100 and slowly remove my foot off of the clutch. You launch very slowly but it removes the noise almost completely. However, it is a pain in the ass to do it all the time. 

I'm taking my car to the dealer today to have a technician come for a ride with me to see if I can get to the bottom of this sound. I hope they can hear it or else I may go crazy! :banghead:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

FliGi7 said:


> What's the warranty coverage on the clutch?


Should be covered by the powertrain warranty.

Also, to those who have it only just as the clutch is released, it's your TOB. They probably won't fix it until the pedal gets hard. I believe the TOB and slave cylinder are one unit (I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong), so the guy that said replacing the slave cylinder did the trick would have had the TOB replaced.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

god bless VWVORTEX, i just posted a thread on this, i was wondering why i dont have any responses, everyone is in this thread lol, i have the exact same problem, not as loud, nor chipped, bone stock, mk6, with 9,500 miles on it, ive also heard its about a 90% chance its the T.O.B. i have an appt. this thursday at the stealers to check it out. if i get it checked before anyone else on here, ill post my results as soon as possible.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

O_o said:


> Should be covered by the powertrain warranty.


I was told the clutch isn't covered under the powertrain warranty, unless they were simply referring to the clutch disc and plate.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

So for the guys that got the South Bend Clutch Plate....

I just got one of these installed in my 2011 MKVI with APR Stage 1.
Total mileage on the car is 7K and I've been in stage 1 with the SBC for 500 miles.

Do you find that first gear is tough to get out of?
When I'm letting off the clutch and giving it gas the car stutters a lot and I feel the clutch/trans/engine banging around.
I have to actually put the clutch to the floor then let up 1/4 way and give it gas to 1100-1200 rpm before I can start letting off the clutch more and give it more gas.

It's getting really annoying to get out of first. Also, when I come to a stop and put it in neutral I can hear a knocking sound coming from the transmission. The shop told me there would be chattering at first until the plate wears in but is this normal after 500 miles?

Will first gear ever smooth out and will the noise go away?


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Bros, I wanna give you an update on what's going on with my car:

As mentioned earlier, the dealer replaced my clutch and flywheel but DID NOT replace my TOB (Throw out Bearing) as the part was on back order. The part # is 0A5 141 671 F and it is listed simply as a 'BEARING'. As others have stated, this part also includes the slave cylinder. My recommendation for all who are experiencing this problem, is to ENSURE that the dealer replaces the part I've listed before replacing the clutch and flywheel. Labour alone for this work is around $500 at a private mechanic, so it's imperative that all of us with warranty get it replaced.

Furthermore seeing as there are alot of '09 & '10 MT owners experiencing this issue, VW of America & Canada needs to look into this matter and issue a TSB. 

On a side note, I'm extremely upset with my dealer for not doing due dilligence the first time around and replacing ALL of the necessary parts (particularly the TOB). Furthermore dropping the subframe has messed up my front wheel alignment (car's pulling strongly to the left) and they didn't even bother to perform a front wheel alignment on my car. Lastly to add insult to injury they're insisting that a shop foreman come ride in my vehicle and hear the damn noise AGAIN before they do any further warranty work despite my service invoice CLEARLY showing that the TOB was not replaced as it was on back order. I'm extremely frustrated at this point and I've got a good mind to put the dealership on blast for treating me like a damn tool.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Bros, I wanna give you an update on what's going on with my car:
> 
> As mentioned earlier, the dealer replaced my clutch and flywheel but DID NOT replace my TOB (Throw out Bearing) as the part was on back order. The part # is 0A5 141 671 F and it is listed simply as a 'BEARING'. As others have stated, this part also includes the slave cylinder. My recommendation for all who are experiencing this problem, is to ENSURE that the dealer replaces the part I've listed before replacing the clutch and flywheel. Labour alone for this work is around $500 at a private mechanic, so it's imperative that all of us with warranty get it replaced.
> 
> ...



I know how you feel bro, I had a dealer do the same thing to me when I tried to get my clutch fork replaced on my 1.8T. They refused to help. As for the TOB, I have an Appt. Tomorrow morning and 
Am hoping they won't give me trouble because the noise gets louder and louder everytime now. 9,800 miles let's see what they have in store for me. I'll update as soon as I get my results.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Are these issues all found on the stock clutch or the upgraded South Bend Clutch?


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Are these issues all found on the stock clutch or the upgraded South Bend Clutch?


HYDE16, I'm running on a brand new, stock/OEM clutch & flywheel. The first stock/OEM clutch was replaced by the dealer @ 14K KMs but I'm still experiencing the 'owl hoot'. I think your problem is different from ours and it sounds like your mechanic/dealer may not have installed the SBC clutch kit correctly - have them check the lines and the fluid to start off. It really sounds like shoddy work on their part if you're hearing knocking though..

HarryBMS, good luck bro and do your best to simulate a LOAD condition - crank the A/C, take some friends or find an incline. Please let us know what happens!


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Got it, I think it may have to do with the latest second generation South Bend Clutch Plate for our cars.
When I was at the shop they said they wanted to try the latest version of the SBC Plate made from a newer compound with more grip.

I have a feeling my issue may be this "newer" plate. I'm really unhappy with first gear, it's a chore to drive and I feel like I'm shaking and knocking my transmission apart. BTW, I never even beat on the car, I drive to and from work and hit the gas once and a while. It's not my driving style either, I try to ease into first gear and take my sweet time to engage the gear, it doesn't matter how smooth you are, it still bangs/jolts/shakes.

I'm going back to the shop on Friday for them to test drive the car and look at swapping out the plate to the original version if it will fix the issue. Just as a reference, this is the original version of the SBC Plate; mine did not look like this before install.









BTW, sorry, I'm not trying to jack this thread, just posting my findings if anyone was interested.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

what shop did your install?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Redline Speedworx...

They have been super helpful everytime I've gone out there.
They just told me to bring the car by for them to test drive and examine the issue.
We discussed possibly swapping plates to fix the issue.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

FliGi7 said:


> I was told the clutch isn't covered under the powertrain warranty, unless they were simply referring to the clutch disc and plate.


Everything from the airbox to the wheel bearings should be covered by the powertrain warranty. I don't know where you are, but here in Canuckistan that includes the entire clutch for 5 years or 100,000 km. Wear & tear items are things like tires, brake pads, etc... things that need replacement as part of regular maintenance. I thought suspension might be considered wear & tear, but I had my control arms replaced just before the warranty ran out, and there was no question about it.


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

I recorded the noise I get when its cold. It sounds like a clunk and then warms up a little and hoots a little. It happens when its less than about 40 degrees.

Is this similar to what people have been experiencing?


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

The results are in everyone, I brought my mk6 into Compass VW of Dolson, middletown up in NY Thursday morning and was able to duplicate the howling sound to one of the service advisors. Thankfully they were able to find the problem with ease, turns out it was my TOB. They had to order the part, it'll be in Monday morning and I'll have my car back the same day. On top of that they did my 10k service, and put me in a rental car all under warranty. All of this went down without any problems thankfully. So in the case of the annoying sound for me it was the TOB. 

Oh another thing, for my fellow MK6 drivers, apparently there is a software update that needs to be taken care of, I've got that taken care of as well. 

I hope this information helps. Good luck.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

So the only time I hear a mechanical whooo/high pitch vibration sound is when I'm WOT through any gear.
I never hear anything during daily driving but when I stomp on it I get a sound similar to what's described here.

Do you think it could be my TOB at 7,000K miles / 600 miles with Stage 1 & SBC?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

A fubared TOB will normally only make noise _AS_ you're releasing the clutch pedal. I'd describe it as a high-pitched moaning sound. Have you ever tried drilling through steel using too much pressure, not enough lube, and a blunt bit? That sound.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Simmsled, your issue seems more like a problem with the pedal mechanism itself. When I was doing my initial investigation I came across some posts with people having the same problem as yourself - it is an issue either with a spring or clip of some sort. If you do some more searching I'm sure you'll find it.

HYDE16, your problem is entirely different from ours and I highly recommend you work with your installer on getting the disk replaced as you posted earlier. As  stated, our issue is from N -> 1 only, more so when the car is under load (hill start, or passengers).

HarryBMS, can you please advise and post feedback when you have your TOB replaced? Also ensure that your dealer performs an alignment on your vehicle after dropping the subframe.

Thanks!


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Simmsled, your issue seems more like a problem with the pedal mechanism itself. When I was doing my initial investigation I came across some posts with people having the same problem as yourself - it is an issue either with a spring or clip of some sort. If you do some more searching I'm sure you'll find it.
> 
> HYDE16, your problem is entirely different from ours and I highly recommend you work with your installer on getting the disk replaced as you posted earlier. As  stated, our issue is from N -> 1 only, more so when the car is under load (hill start, or passengers).
> 
> ...


I finally got the car back today after having the TOB replaced, no more noise at all, the car actually shifts even smoother then it did before. it feels a lot better. as far as the alignment goes, the car rides as straight as an arrow. im guessing because of the rotation they performed, after the rotations, alignments are necessary. along with all this i had the 10k service, and a software update peformed. shes home and ready to go. i hope this all helps. if you have any other questions cobra just let me know.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HarryBMS said:


> I finally got the car back today after having the TOB replaced, no more noise at all, the car actually shifts even smoother then it did before. it feels a lot better. as far as the alignment goes, the car rides as straight as an arrow. im guessing because of the rotation they performed, after the rotations, alignments are necessary. along with all this i had the 10k service, and a software update peformed. shes home and ready to go. i hope this all helps. if you have any other questions cobra just let me know.


HarryBMS, thanks again brother - I hope everyone having the same problem as us stumbles across this post and gets their car(s) fixed ASAP.

If it's not a problem could you please post the part # of the TOB and any other parts that may have been replaced?


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> HarryBMS, thanks again brother - I hope everyone having the same problem as us stumbles across this post and gets their car(s) fixed ASAP.
> 
> If it's not a problem could you please post the part # of the TOB and any other parts that may have been replaced?


I just got home from work, and I have the work order in my car, I'm sure the part number is on it. If it isn't I'll call the dealer up myself and get the number for you guys. I'll post the number up ASAP.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> HarryBMS, thanks again brother - I hope everyone having the same problem as us stumbles across this post and gets their car(s) fixed ASAP.
> 
> If it's not a problem could you please post the part # of the TOB and any other parts that may have been replaced?


On the work order it says the part# for the TOB is : 0A5141671F :


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HarryBMS said:


> On the work order it says the part# for the TOB is : 0A5141671F :


HarryBMS thanks again! The part # you listed is indeed the TOB and the only part not replaced under warranty for my car. Dealer is being adamant about having to hear the noise again and spoon-feeding me some garbage about why they didn't do it the first time. 

I'm at my wits end here as the noise is few and far between these days (with the warmer weather) and I'm afraid I won't be able to duplicate it at the dealership. I just may have the part replaced on my own.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

So guys, I've been following this thread like many others to determine if this is a part I should watch out for.
After installing APR Stage 1 and my South Bend Clutch plate, should I be concerned with this TOB?

Can someone explain the specific failure and when I would know that this part needs to be replaced?
I want to keep an eye on this being that this is the first time I have ever modified a manual transmission with an upgraded clutch plate.

Much appreciated.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> So guys, I've been following this thread like many others to determine if this is a part I should watch out for.
> After installing APR Stage 1 and my South Bend Clutch plate, should I be concerned with this TOB?
> 
> Can someone explain the specific failure and when I would know that this part needs to be replaced?
> ...



Hyde- to be honest, the only way of knowing really would be to just wait. You'll know you need it replaced the second you start getting an annoying high pitched/howl/whine/screech coming from your clutch. About 98% of us all hear it engaging into first gear, usually with the clutched depressed half way up engaging into first gear. You can't miss it. For me I heard it the second I would engage into first AND reverse. I highly recommend you just bring into the dealer and tell them your hearing it. (even if you aren't) in and out of this thread many just about most MK5/MK6 drivers are experiencing this. It's a good thing you replaced your clutch, the clutches on these cars are horrible.
And cobra if you aren't to far from Middletown, NY (upstate) I can have my VW dealer check it out for you, just let me know.

COBRA-- your welcome on the info bro. And it is DEFF. A warrantied part, do not let the dealer turn into a stealer and have you pay for it. Bring it to different VW dealers if you can, most will actually co-operate with you the car being modified or not and warranty it. :wave:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

HarryBMS, thank you for the help.

If I get VW to replace this under warranty, are they replacing the unit with an upgraded version or the same version that failed?

Is part number 0A5141671F the updated part that will fix this issue from happening in the future?


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

Just a quick note: The 0A5141671F (updated part) is also on the Audi All-Road.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> HarryBMS, thank you for the help.
> 
> If I get VW to replace this under warranty, are they replacing the unit with an upgraded version or the same version that failed?
> 
> Is part number 0A5141671F the updated part that will fix this issue from happening in the future?


your welcome hyde, and to be honest I havent asked if the part is an upgraded one or just a new one, thats a very good question. Ill give the dealer a call in the morning and ask them about it, then post my findings.

on the work order is says PART 0A5141671F installed: so im assuming it is the updated part.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Harry please keep us posted, I'm very interested in this part if it truly is the upgraded version.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Harry please keep us posted, I'm very interested in this part if it truly is the upgraded version.



I just called the dealer and was told that the TOB replaced in the car is a new one. They are not sure if it is a revised part or not, but they told me they'll find out for certain if it is or isn't and give me a call later on. I'll post up the news.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just talked to [email protected], here's what he said about the part number.

_"VW has used the same 6spd release bearing since 2002 with the 337 all the way up to present 6spd manuals. The part number has changed several times and we have always seen one let go here and their but I wouldn't worry about it. We use a factory release bearing on all our twin disc clutch cars that make over 1000whp so you guys have nothing to worry about. "_


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m getting conflicting info, now [email protected] said:

“The F is the most current revision of this part #"


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> I’m getting conflicting info, now [email protected] said:
> 
> “The F is the most current revision of this part #"


Hyde thanks for the research, I just got off the phone with Compass VW and they've told me the same thing. So for now, were good it seems. Keep Dubbin my friends.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HarryBMS said:


> Hyde- to be honest, the only way of knowing really would be to just wait. You'll know you need it replaced the second you start getting an annoying high pitched/howl/whine/screech coming from your clutch. About 98% of us all hear it engaging into first gear, usually with the clutched depressed half way up engaging into first gear. You can't miss it. For me I heard it the second I would engage into first AND reverse. I highly recommend you just bring into the dealer and tell them your hearing it. (even if you aren't) in and out of this thread many just about most MK5/MK6 drivers are experiencing this. It's a good thing you replaced your clutch, the clutches on these cars are horrible.
> And cobra if you aren't to far from Middletown, NY (upstate) I can have my VW dealer check it out for you, just let me know.
> 
> COBRA-- your welcome on the info bro. And it is DEFF. A warrantied part, do not let the dealer turn into a stealer and have you pay for it. Bring it to different VW dealers if you can, most will actually co-operate with you the car being modified or not and warranty it. :wave:


HarryBMS, the 'stealer' is insisting that I take the car back to them so they hear the damn hoot/chirp again before they initiate any further work. The problem now is that I only hear it few and far between so I can't consistently replicate it, whereas in January it was unbearable and easily replicated in first and reverse. My damn service invoice says the part was on 'Back Order' but they're saying the mechanic 'looked' at the part when doing the warranty work and didn't need to replace it. My theory is that they replaced my clutch/flywheel and left out the TOB as it was on back order. I've actually contacted VW Canada regarding this issue but I'm getting nowhere. It's unnerving for me as I know my car is not fixed properly...


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> HarryBMS, the 'stealer' is insisting that I take the car back to them so they hear the damn hoot/chirp again before they initiate any further work. The problem now is that I only hear it few and far between so I can't consistently replicate it, whereas in January it was unbearable and easily replicated in first and reverse. My damn service invoice says the part was on 'Back Order' but they're saying the mechanic 'looked' at the part when doing the warranty work and didn't need to replace it. My theory is that they replaced my clutch/flywheel and left out the TOB as it was on back order. I've actually contacted VW Canada regarding this issue but I'm getting nowhere. It's unnerving for me as I know my car is not fixed properly...


Being that they replaced your clutch/flywheel it will be hard for the sound to be replicated. BUT!! Being that they did have the TOB on back order for your car, they have to replace it. They are the the ones that ordered it for the car in the first place and them not installing it, they've only done have the job. You should call VW of Canada again and explain the situation to them. Tell them how only half the job was completed and that your still hearing the noise, tell them they had ordered the part and are not installing it because "they" cannot replicate the noise because of the clutch/flywheel being installed. In the long run when the noise does come back even worse, you'll have to replace the intended TOB, and the most likely the clutch and flywheel again. By the time this all happens you'll probably be out of warranty and that won't be fun. So I suggest you be persistent with VW if Canada and bring it to another dealer. Chances are the dealer that did the work already won't want to bother with it again. Dont let up bro keep at it, they'll keep refusing until you give up.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

guys check this out now...

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=258686#post258686


----------



## dingchavez (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys I had this issue and I got it resolved. Please reference my posts on the first page of this thread to see EXACTLY what happened.

PS many of you are describing different noises, some of which AREN'T the noise I experienced. My noise was more of a nasty grind, that always occurred when going uphill. The noise was very audible and the dealership had no problem acknowledging something was wrong. If you have this problem, I suggested you get it fixed immediately if your car is still under warranty. See my posts on page 1 hopefully this helps.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

Question, i'm at 53K miles on my TSI. I've heard this sound since I bought the car back in 08, but thought nothing of it. I have the extended warranty, so should this be covered under that or will they say there's just too many miles on my car and it's falling on my shoulders?


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

heimbachae said:


> Question, i'm at 53K miles on my TSI. I've heard this sound since I bought the car back in 08, but thought nothing of it. I have the extended warranty, so should this be covered under that or will they say there's just too many miles on my car and it's falling on my shoulders?



It shoulddeff. be covered under the extended warranty, and you should deff. bring it in.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

From what I'm told, pressure plate, clutch, and TOB are considered wear items and not covered under warranty.


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

FliGi7 said:


> From what I'm told, pressure plate, clutch, and TOB are considered wear items and not covered under warranty.


I had my TOB replaced under warranty, i even asked if theyd be willing to replace my clutch with a stage 1 SBC under warranty, and they said they would. i know that this wouldnt be considered warranty but considering the amount of work i bring them, they didnt have a problem with it. some dealers arent all stealers. lol


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

FliGi7 said:


> From what I'm told, pressure plate, clutch, and TOB are considered wear items and not covered under warranty.


They are part of the powertrain. Wear items are tires, brake disks and pads, oil, light bulbs, etc...


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

HarryBMS said:


> I had my TOB replaced under warranty, i even asked if theyd be willing to replace my clutch with a stage 1 SBC under warranty, and they said they would. i know that this wouldnt be considered warranty but considering the amount of work i bring them, they didnt have a problem with it. some dealers arent all stealers. lol


The TOB might be under warranty since "bearings" are covered, but wear and tear items like the clutch disc, pressure plate, and springs are not covered under the powertrain warranty from what I know. It sounds like you got lucky rather than it explicitly being covered under warranty.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

O_o said:


> They are part of the powertrain. Wear items are tires, brake disks and pads, oil, light bulbs, etc...


They might be part of the powertrain but they are still wear and tear items.


----------



## plasmasd (May 19, 2011)




----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

FliGi7 said:


> They might be part of the powertrain but they are still wear and tear items.


Sorry. The clutch _disks _are wear & tear items. The rest of the clutch (including TOB) is covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

@plasmasd: that sounds like just the vacuum vent, which is normal.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mine just started making this noise too. I might have noticed it this winter on one or 2 very seperate occasions. It seems to be becoming a regular thing as it has done it the past 2 mornings when leaving for work (first few starts coming out of my neighborhood in the am). Car has 35xxx km or 20 000 +/- miles.

Bone stock except for mods listed. No drop clutch launches but have been known to drive spirited on a daily basis once everything comes up to temp.

I will keep an eye on it, mention it at the next service at the dealer and see where it goes from there. I will keep in the loop as things develop...


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I think some of you guys are getting a few things mixed up here.. On this thread and the golfmk6.com thread people are mentioning a howling / whistle at WOT or heavy load.. If you have an aftermarket intake with a cone filter, they will make that noise. It's harmonics created by the turbulent air going ito the filter. A TOB would make noise when you are actually using the clutch (takeoff, shift, etc)


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Slayer said:


> I think some of you guys are getting a few things mixed up here.. On this thread and the golfmk6.com thread people are mentioning a howling / whistle at WOT or heavy load.. If you have an aftermarket intake with a cone filter, they will make that noise. It's harmonics created by the turbulent air going ito the filter. A TOB would make noise when you are actually using the clutch (takeoff, shift, etc)


Great response....I have this howling / whistle at WOT or heavy load due to my Forge Motorsports Twintake system. Now, the noise that I do have that I can't figure out is a quick high pitch squeal at start-up which only lasts 3-4 seconds. Clutch in to start car or off clutch to let idle, the sound is not affected by the clutch. I do have the SBC plate installed. At Waterfest, the SB representative said its the clutch plate warming up.

Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Find out if there's a way to jump the clutch pedal switch so that you could start the car in neutral without the clutch pedal being pushed. If it starts and still makes the noise that way, it isn't the clutch disk as it would be spinning with the flywheel instead of sitting stationary and possibly dragging? like when you have the clutch in and start it now


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

how can I start it this way? have someone push the car and push down the start button while rolling?


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

andrew323 said:


> Mine just started making this noise too. I might have noticed it this winter on one or 2 very seperate occasions. It seems to be becoming a regular thing as it has done it the past 2 mornings when leaving for work (first few starts coming out of my neighborhood in the am). Car has 35xxx km or 20 000 +/- miles.
> 
> Bone stock except for mods listed. No drop clutch launches but have been known to drive spirited on a daily basis once everything comes up to temp.
> 
> I will keep an eye on it, mention it at the next service at the dealer and see where it goes from there. I will keep in the loop as things develop...


Hey brother, I've been having the same issue for the past year. The noise is most prevalent in the colder weather and when the clutch is under load (hill start, full passenger load) after being driven for a while in start/stop traffic.

One of the challenges is that the dealer will want to hear the sound so you have to replicate it. For me this would involve taking a day off work, driving around the city and getting to the dealer before the service dept. closes - frustrating!!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

HYDE16 said:


> how can I start it this way? have someone push the car and push down the start button while rolling?


no, the switch on the pedal probably completes or opens a circuit (on / off), so you may be able to unplug the wires going to it and jump the two pins on the wiring. if you take a multimeter and check the pins on the switch, it may show 0v going through, but when you push the pedal it may show the voltage going through it (completing the circuit). If that's the case, you could put a small piece of wire between the pins on the clip on the harness so it always reads voltage (thinks its pressed), and just start in neutral with the clutch out.

What I said above is just an example, so check / look online before attempting it. I don't know exactly how vw has the clutch switch setup, but basically to test that theory you'd be faking out the car so it thinks the clutch is pressed. If you do it, make sure you aren't in gear when you try to start, or the car will lurch forward. That's pretty much why they have the switch there to begin with


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Got it, thank you.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

CobraKing said:


> Hey brother, I've been having the same issue for the past year. The noise is most prevalent in the colder weather and when the clutch is under load (hill start, full passenger load) after being driven for a while in start/stop traffic.
> 
> One of the challenges is that the dealer will want to hear the sound so you have to replicate it. For me this would involve taking a day off work, driving around the city and getting to the dealer before the service dept. closes - frustrating!!


Exactly, mine seems to have been better since posting, didn't notice it at all this week. The frustrating part is it only does it in the AM on the first few starts of the day so hypothetically I could have left the car at the dealer all week and they would have found nothing. 
As mentioned I will just keep on going as is and see/wait for it to get worse. 

OT: which part of Ontario are you from, I am in Ottawa!


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

andrew323 said:


> Exactly, mine seems to have been better since posting, didn't notice it at all this week. The frustrating part is it only does it in the AM on the first few starts of the day so hypothetically I could have left the car at the dealer all week and they would have found nothing.
> As mentioned I will just keep on going as is and see/wait for it to get worse.
> 
> OT: which part of Ontario are you from, I am in Ottawa!


Andrew, I'm in Toronto, Ontario. The weather's dipped a little around my area due to the thunderstorm yesterday. Drove into work this morning and I was greeted with the squealing/grinding for the first few starts. I've dealt with this before and it only gets worse as the weather gets colder. 

I'm driving to the US this weekend so I will probably drop by the dealership this weekend on my way back home as the round trip should be fair enough to generate the noise for the service technicians.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

FS: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Driving-Clutch-Plate&p=73459629#post73459629


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out my latest review!
*HYDE16 Reviews Southbend’s Latest Volkwagen / Audi Silent Design Clutch Kit – Stage 2 Daily Driver*


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

I now have 30,000 on the car and fortunately, my clutch noise went away. i hope it doesn't return with the cold, though. :/


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

TXBDan said:


> I now have 30,000 on the car and fortunately, my clutch noise went away. i hope it doesn't return with the cold, though. :/


It will brother - temps have dropped in Toronto and I'm getting the chirp/squeak on the regular.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

CobraKing said:


> It will brother - temps have dropped in Toronto and I'm getting the chirp/squeak on the regular.


Yeah, mine is back now and seems to be getting worse now that temps are cooler. Usually only the first 1-3 lauches of the day and then nothing, even after sitting at work untouched for 10+ hours. I think for the past 5-6 mornings it has done it every day.

I am due for an oil service in about a week and will speak to them about it. I will see what kind of hoops they make me jump through to diagnose it and let you and everyone know. I have a feeling this is going to be tricky


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

andrew323 said:


> Yeah, mine is back now and seems to be getting worse now that temps are cooler. Usually only the first 1-3 lauches of the day and then nothing, even after sitting at work untouched for 10+ hours. I think for the past 5-6 mornings it has done it every day.
> 
> I am due for an oil service in about a week and will speak to them about it. I will see what kind of hoops they make me jump through to diagnose it and let you and everyone know. I have a feeling this is going to be tricky


Keep us posted andrew323, I had 3 'chirps' this morning.l


----------



## BM 20 (Aug 5, 2004)

My noise is becoming more severe and more regular as the temps drop. Screeching in morning on the first couple launches right @ the friction point in the clutch throw. Then it’s gone for the rest of the day. Took it to the dealer over the summer to try and replicate with no such luck… The event is still a bit sporadic… my hope is that as it gets cooler it will become more frequent and that replicating will be cake. My warranty expired between my summer attempt and now… hope they honor the documented issue!


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^
If you're out of warranty they might say it's a wear and tear issue. Point to this thread for reference and good luck.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

BM 20 said:


> My noise is becoming more severe and more regular as the temps drop. Screeching in morning on the first couple launches right @ the friction point in the clutch throw. Then it’s gone for the rest of the day. Took it to the dealer over the summer to try and replicate with no such luck… The event is still a bit sporadic… my hope is that as it gets cooler it will become more frequent and that replicating will be cake. My warranty expired between my summer attempt and now… hope they honor the documented issue!


Mine sounds the exact same! Same problem and same sound. I am going for service next week so we will see.


----------



## BM 20 (Aug 5, 2004)

Problem is replicating the noise @ the dealer :banghead:... I took my car in over the summer, even left it over night and tried to replicate the noise... nothing happened in the morning w/ the tech. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of leaving it there for a week to catch the day it will screech like a banshie... Anyway, hope it gets more regular and I can replicate it for them / they take care of it??? We'll see. It's soo strange that it happens so intermittently. And something is clearly wrong, I mean it's loud and I can feel it in the clutch pedal when it happens. It's metal on metal, makes me cringe when it happens!


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a stock 2010 and I'm having my third clutch release bearing fitted in 26k...

My VR6 clutch system lasted well over 100,000 miles.

This one hasn't been abused, they just don't make them like they used to...


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

BM 20 said:


> Problem is replicating the noise @ the dealer :banghead:...


I had this problem too - thankfully it was singing this morning...


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

ha, it chirped the other morning when it was cooler out. :bang head:

I have my 30,000 service next Friday, hopefully it'll be cold then, i'll ask them to listen for it.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

same thing for me since last winter...but only when its cold!...i dont get it...im gonna have it checked out when i get hom eform H2o...hopefully like everyone else i can replicate it when i go in..


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

BM 20 said:


> And something is clearly wrong, I mean it's loud and I can feel it in the clutch pedal when it happens. It's metal on metal, makes me cringe when it happens!


Sounds like it is exactly the same issue as mine!


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

They've "adjusted my slave cylinder and it's stopped making the noise" sounds like bs to me. I doubt they ever changed the bearing either. I have a feeling I'll be back there in a week, assuming I can get the car back tomorrow.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

adjusted? there's not adjustment, it only fits in one way.
If anyone is looking to replace their slave cylinder & TOB, order the TRW one off of ECS Tuning.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

:facepalm: yeah it only fits in one place.. it's got 3 bolt flanges and slides over the top of the input shaft inside the bellhousing of the transmission. There is no adjustment.. plus with all the work to get to it, you'd just replace it


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Slayer said:


> :facepalm: yeah it only fits in one place.. it's got 3 bolt flanges and slides over the top of the input shaft inside the bellhousing of the transmission. There is no adjustment.. plus with all the work to get to it, you'd just replace it


I suspect that the dealers are being shady and billing VW each time the car is brought in for warranty work. No sense for them to get it right the first time, particularly if VW is paying for it. I believe that this what my dealer is up to as I've had to take my car up to 2-3X for obvious warranty work.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> adjusted? there's not adjustment, it only fits in one way.
> If anyone is looking to replace their slave cylinder & TOB, order the TRW one off of ECS Tuning.


Hyde, are you running the TRW part on your car?

HarryBMS, how is your F revision TOB holding out now that the weather is cooler?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, when I installed my new silent design clutch kit, my shop used the TRW version over the OEM VW.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Stage-2-Daily-Driver&p=73569503#post73569503


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I will be taking in my CC soon for the same problem. it started a few months ago and I only have 18k on it.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

Just got a call from the dealer, they want to pull the transmission to see what's going on. Apparently there is oil getting into somewhere it is not supposed to be and they need to have a better look to diagnose. He forewarned me it could be a few more days before things get taken care of.
Anyway, will see what happens and keep everyone posted.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

andrew323 said:


> Just got a call from the dealer, they want to pull the transmission to see what's going on. Apparently there is oil getting into somewhere it is not supposed to be and they need to have a better look to diagnose. He forewarned me it could be a few more days before things get taken care of.
> Anyway, will see what happens and keep everyone posted.


Andrew, they said the same thing to me. Ask them to e-mail/fax you a list of the parts that they will be replacing BEFORE they actually do any work. You need to ensure that TOB/Slave Cylinder is listed on the part list.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

The advisor there called me this AM and said there were some "leaky seals" that need replacing and since the oil was inside the area where the clutch is (not sure of the term on FWD car - bellhousing?) they were going to be changing that. 

Why do you say the TOB/Slave cylinder need to be changed? Are they the defective parts? Sorry for my lack of knowledge on this topic, I understand the general workings of transmissions but not some of these technical details


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Andrew, I highly recommend you read pages 1 and 2. I've posted my entire ordeal here - make a long story short, it may be a faulty TOB/Slave Cylinder that's sprung a leak.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

So got the car back yesterday and everything now seems good. There was delay picking the cart up howeve because reverse was not engaging. It was like it didn't even exist. I guess they had to remove the shift linkage on the transmission and didn't get things fully adjusted before I picked it up. 

Anyway, the notes made on the invoice include replacement of slave cylinder, release bearing, input seal and shifter. The parts list includes a clutch kit and miscelanious parts (bolts, selas, sleeves, etc) 

As I said, everything seems good, just want to get things broken in over the next week or so. My only regret is I didn't have more time when they had things apart and order up a heavier duty clutch so I can get flashed later on down the line. 

Anyway, thanks for everyone's help, especially the info Cobra King provided.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you post a scan of the receipt or the parts list?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Had mine checked out at the dealer. Took the transmission out and checked everything out. Everything looked fine. No leaks or anything. They replaced the TOB and it's still making the noise. So, the TOB itself does not appear to be the fix.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

Am going to scan now and try. I have never poseted anything but looks simple enough.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

FliGi7 said:


> Had mine checked out at the dealer. Took the transmission out and checked everything out. Everything looked fine. No leaks or anything. They replaced the TOB and it's still making the noise. So, the TOB itself does not appear to be the fix.


Yikes! So you either get all the pieces replaced or none at all!


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Andrew, any updates? It's been a week now, is your car driving OK? No more chirping?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

CobraKing said:


> Yikes! So you either get all the pieces replaced or none at all!


Well, the TOB and slave cylinder are one unit, so they get replaced at the same time


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry, I got lazy with the invoice when it seemed I needed webhosting to post a photocopy. I do have a PDF version if anyone wants to see it/me to send it to them.

Everything else is good, I followed this sort of break-in with the new unit: http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e39-m5-e52-z8-discussion/101944-new-clutch-what-kind-break.html
and have had good luck. 

Everything seems to be the same as new and working well. No noise or weird behaviour. Maybe it is just me, temps are getting cooler, or my tires are wearing but the car seems stronger in lower gears (spins more in 1st and 2nd). Other than that everything else seems normal.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

My car is still with VW. I called the head office place and said I was disappointed in the car and the face it's been in so many times for the same problem... they got onto the dealer straight away and authorized them to fix whatever was wrong. The dealer ordered a new clutch but called earlier today and said I now need a new flywheel too and they're trying to source one... That'll be slave, release bearing, clutch and flywheel... I think this is week 5, to replace what I said was wrong to begin with.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

dunc_b said:


> My car is still with VW. I called the head office place and said I was disappointed in the car and the face it's been in so many times for the same problem... they got onto the dealer straight away and authorized them to fix whatever was wrong. The dealer ordered a new clutch but called earlier today and said I now need a new flywheel too and they're trying to source one... That'll be slave, release bearing, clutch and flywheel... I think this is week 5, to replace what I said was wrong to begin with.


dunc_b, from what everyone is saying you have to get every component replaced. Not just the TOB/Slave cylinder OR the flywheel.

I'm going to be taking my car in soon, as the colder weather has made the noise more prominent. I'll be give you guys updates.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

andrew323 said:


> Sorry, I got lazy with the invoice when it seemed I needed webhosting to post a photocopy. I do have a PDF version if anyone wants to see it/me to send it to them.
> 
> Everything else is good, I followed this sort of break-in with the new unit: http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e39-m5-e52-z8-discussion/101944-new-clutch-what-kind-break.html
> and have had good luck.
> ...


andrew, can you please do some tests with the car under load? ie. Hill start, full passengers.


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

If I can a decent amount trade in I think my VW days might be numbered... I was discussing it with the other half last night and we both said we can deal with Audi/VW niggles, it's the taking it back 5 times for the same problem that gets old! My family has a long history with VW's - I've had 5 golfs and a touareg myself but I'm running out of patience.


----------



## andrew323 (Jul 15, 2002)

CobraKing said:


> andrew, can you please do some tests with the car under load? ie. Hill start, full passengers.


Everything seems good, my daily commute doesn't take me on any hills but I will keep an eye out. Launches seem good with no noise and positive hookup. I should have a few friends in the car this weekend but like I said, when the problem first reared its head, the issue only happened in the morning under the first or second launch of the day. The rest were fine even after sitting for 10 -12 hours.


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

Picked my car up yesterday, new clutch, flywheel, release bearing and slave... so far no noises and everything is working as it should. Thankyou VW of America.


----------



## cdpiersa (Oct 8, 2009)

*Clutch Noise*

Completely normal. A good friend is the service department for vw in toronto and he explained that it cant be prevented. In cold weather especially...nothin to worry about mine did it when it was bone stock and now still does it. No worries man.



txbdan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Slayer said:


> Well, the TOB and slave cylinder are one unit, so they get replaced at the same time


Only my TOB was replaced and not my slave cylinder. If they are one unit, they can be separated easily.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

cdpiersa said:


> Completely normal. A good friend is the service department for vw in toronto and he explained that it cant be prevented. In cold weather especially...nothin to worry about mine did it when it was bone stock and now still does it. No worries man.


Are you a dealer? Would your friend accept the same response if a CEL came on? :screwy:

No offense but my 2007 Civic 5MT, parked outside never made any squeaking or chirping noises. And what about VW's other MT vehicles? Is it normal for them to make noises like this? What about VW's older manual transmissions? Can anyone with an older MT VW product chime in?

I'm sorry man but it gets pretty darn cold in Germany and there's no reason for our cars to be making noises like this. Also, the chirping/squeaking/hooting happens in warmer weather too - especially after heavy clutch use - i.e. stop/start traffic in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

FliGi7 said:


> Only my TOB was replaced and not my slave cylinder. If they are one unit, they can be separated easily.


I don't think they can be split, When I did mine it seemed like an all in one unit


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Slayer said:


> I don't think they can be split, When I did mine it seemed like an all in one unit


I asked the tech (a friend of mine) who did the replacement and that's what he told me. Only my TOB was replaced.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

It's one unit for sure.


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, my car ran great for one trip home from work - the next morning I'm heading in and this tapping sound started then becomes a whirr then becomes a knocking and then BANG - then nothing - everything worked but it sounded like something fell out the engine - I thought maybe they left a tool in there and carried on to work. on the way home it happened again and some plate flew out the back of my car and hit the car behind me.

I took it back to the shop again and they said it was a CV joint heat plate. only a small part of it was left on the engine.

I seriously hope they did the flywheel bolts up a little tighter.


----------



## dunc_b (Jun 24, 2004)

while i was there a sales rep approached me and asked 'what it would take to consider a newer vehicle" it's a 2010 #[email protected]%^...

I also heard the service dept tell someone that VW dashboards are so complicated its common for speedometers to be off by 10mph???

Think it's time to find a new dealership


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

^sounds rough, good luck. almost all car speedos read 10% fast by design. sounds like they were confused.

My clutch noise has been gone lately. I almost feel like beating on it a little at a couple autocrosses fixed it.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Yes, when I installed my new silent design clutch kit, my shop used the TRW version over the OEM VW.
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Stage-2-Daily-Driver&p=73569503#post73569503


CobraKing, guess what just happened as the temps dropped in my area.... :banghead:


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

HarryBMS said:


> The results are in everyone, I brought my mk6 into Compass VW of Dolson, middletown up in NY Thursday morning and was able to duplicate the howling sound to one of the service advisors. Thankfully they were able to find the problem with ease, turns out it was my TOB. They had to order the part, it'll be in Monday morning and I'll have my car back the same day. On top of that they did my 10k service, and put me in a rental car all under warranty. All of this went down without any problems thankfully. So in the case of the annoying sound for me it was the TOB.
> 
> Oh another thing, for my fellow MK6 drivers, apparently there is a software update that needs to be taken care of, I've got that taken care of as well.
> 
> I hope this information helps. Good luck.


Sorry bout bumping an OLD post, but I have the same exact noise and issue. Are you stock? my mods are listed in my sig, and I'm worried about getting **** from my dealer about added stress to the drivetrain from mods, etc... leading to denying warranty work for this issue.


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> CobraKing, guess what just happened as the temps dropped in my area.... :banghead:


Please don't say you're getting the 'whhooing' sound from the clutch in firs gear? Didn't the SBC kit you recently had installed come with brand new everything, including the slave cylinder and TOB? I was considering that as an alternative if the dealer got sh!tty with me about being modded.


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

This has been posted in other threads, but just to be clear, this vid by Whalesalad is what I'm experiencing.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

stevenchkim said:


> This has been posted in other threads, but just to be clear, this vid by Whalesalad is what I'm experiencing.


Yep, that's the noise I have.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> CobraKing, guess what just happened as the temps dropped in my area.... :banghead:


Hyde, are you getting the same noise as the one in Steve's video? I think we all need to contact VW of America/Canada now. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

stevenchkim said:


> Please don't say you're getting the 'whhooing' sound from the clutch in firs gear? Didn't the SBC kit you recently had installed come with brand new everything, including the slave cylinder and TOB? I was considering that as an alternative if the dealer got sh!tty with me about being modded.


Steve - if anything, take off the Stage II piping and Autotech insert. 

I also thought that our transmission chirping was unique only to colder climates, guess you guys in LA have the same issues.


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Hyde, are you getting the same noise as the one in Steve's video? I think we all need to contact VW of America/Canada now. This is getting ridiculous.


This noise is bumming me out. I can't keep avoiding taking it to the dealer b/c of the fear that they'll turn my warranty claim down. 

Today I took the torque arm insert out, and thought about the downpipe, but f*ck it. I'm taking this thing to the dealer and see what they say... I have an install appointment at my shop for an S3 install next Friday, and if (fingers crossed) the dealer is cool and helps me out, I will really enjoy going for a drive next weekend.


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Steve - if anything, take off the Stage II piping and Autotech insert.
> 
> I also thought that our transmission chirping was unique only to colder climates, guess you guys in LA have the same issues.


Taking out the insert helped. A little. And yeah, both Whalesalad and I are in sunny LA. So, cold weather probably doesn't have as much to do with the noise as a bad TOB/slave cylinder/glazed clutch.

I got two shops lined up ready to install an aftermarket clutch (the SBC DxD) if the dealer denies warranty. That's where I was headed anyway, but a little ahead of schedule it looks like.


----------



## wh4l3salad (Jun 20, 2010)

Ah yay someone found my video.

I am still having this problem by the way. Happens as I am engaging the clutch at low speeds, particularly when it's cold outside.

It's finally cold again in So Cal. 50 degrees in the AM this morning, and it was chirping like a mother ****er.

For the record, it hasn't effected driving in any way, hence why I haven't really bothered to fix it. My clutch still grips very well (although recently I have started to feel that it miiight be gripping a little less than it used to... but I know how to drive a MT like a boss so I treat her right. It never slips. Around 35K Stage II miles full of smashing like a teenager.)

I've been reading all these threads... it seems to be popular again as the weather is cooling down.

1) I am at 42,000 miles, can I take it to the dealer and ask them to fix this? Is powertrain really up to 50k?
2) Have you guys finally been able to determine that this is due to the throw out bearing? I see mixed things here and there, some go to the dealer for a TOB, others get a new clutch, others get an aftermarket clutch, etc...

Not sure what do do here.

I do want one of these pigs though:
http://www.futrellautowerks.com/SBC-TSI-Stage-III-Clutch-Disk-P167.aspx


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol I think I just posted on another thread supporting your point on the iphone...

Listen, I had the plate installed in my car, it will definitely not be as smooth as a new clutch.
To be honest I would go straight for a fully upgraded clutch. The plate will be super grippy and finicky for a while until it fully breaks in and will also make way more noise, been there & done that.
This is what you should get: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Stage-2-Daily-Driver&p=73569503#post73569503

As for the sound, it seems to be the TOB. I've had mine replaced once I put this SBC in but I still got the noise the other day for the first time and this is my 2nd winter. It only happens at 40 degrees or colder. I had the original VW TOB in last winter and now I have the TRW version from LUK (sold on ECS Tuning) which still makes the noise. My dealership will cover the TOB so I may have them install the original OEM VW TOB again to see if it goes away.




wh4l3salad said:


> Ah yay someone found my video.
> 
> I am still having this problem by the way. Happens as I am engaging the clutch at low speeds, particularly when it's cold outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

This car is has multiple personality disorder - or I'm crazy. Last night after I took out the dogbone mount insert, I was still getting the hooing noise, so I made an appointment with the dealer to see what they'd say. This morning I go on a 40mile trip with lots of city driving, and I got the noise like twice... I'm pretty sure the dealer won't notice on their test drive. I kind of hope the thing resolved itself, but know that's wishful thinking. WTF!


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Since I had my TOB replaced it makes more noise in reverse on a decline than before. I suppose the upside is that it's more reproducible should I decide to take it in again.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

stevenchkim said:


> This car is has multiple personality disorder - or I'm crazy. Last night after I took out the dogbone mount insert, I was still getting the hooing noise, so I made an appointment with the dealer to see what they'd say. This morning I go on a 40mile trip with lots of city driving, and I got the noise like twice... I'm pretty sure the dealer won't notice on their test drive. I kind of hope the thing resolved itself, but know that's wishful thinking. WTF!


Steve - I should have clarified, but I suggested that you remove the torque insert and stage II pipe so that the dealer is less likely to complain about powertrain mods.

Ask the technician or foreman who's test driving your car to take it on a hill or incline. Make sure that you sit in the passenger seat. The more 'load' on the transmission the more likelier for the 'chirping/hooing'.

If you have warranty, use it - don't upgrade your clutch with money out of your pocket.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> As for the sound, it seems to be the TOB. I've had mine replaced once I put this SBC in but I still got the noise the other day for the first time and this is my 2nd winter. It only happens at 40 degrees or colder. I had the original VW TOB in last winter and now I have the TRW version from LUK (sold on ECS Tuning) which still makes the noise. My dealership will cover the TOB so I may have them install the original OEM VW TOB again to see if it goes away.


Hyde - the TRW version is an older revision of the TOB/Slave Cylinder. The OEM part # is 0A5141671*E* while the current revision is 0A5141671*F
*. It is my understanding that LUK is the official manufacturer for the part so you don't have a knock off - however ECS should really not be carrying an older revision.


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Steve - I should have clarified, but I suggested that you remove the torque insert and stage II pipe so that the dealer is less likely to complain about powertrain mods.
> 
> Ask the technician or foreman who's test driving your car to take it on a hill or incline. Make sure that you sit in the passenger seat. The more 'load' on the transmission the more likelier for the 'chirping/hooing'.
> 
> If you have warranty, use it - don't upgrade your clutch with money out of your pocket.


I understood you. I took out the insert b/c it was something I could do easily. I don't know if there was a causal relationship, but yesterday and today, after the insert came out, I can't readily duplicate the noise I had all last week. I tried to, and couldn't. At this point, maybe I don't have a problems that VW can remedy. I guess I'll just wait to see if it returns. 

Without the maddening hhoing, I can now look forward to the S3 IC install this Friday, and maybe I'll tackle the 2010 noisemaker delete the weekend after that.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Hyde - the TRW version is an older revision of the TOB/Slave Cylinder. The OEM part # is 0A5141671*E* while the current revision is 0A5141671*F
> *. It is my understanding that LUK is the official manufacturer for the part so you don't have a knock off - however ECS should really not be carrying an older revision.


Ahh crapola, that would be my issue then.....

I had the original part in the car and didn't have the noise....

Now I have the noise after installing the TRW verion....

The dealership ordered the revised "F" part for me and will install soon....

This will be the 3rd tear down of my clutch (2 at tuning shop / 1 at dealership).


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a very slight chirp when I start from 1st. It only happens on the first time I pull away, and I can only hear it when the window is down. The car has APR stage 1, and has 26k on it. Clutch is otherwise fine, no slipping. I honestly didn't think much of it. It doesn't seem to affect driveability at all.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Hyde - the TRW version is an older revision of the TOB/Slave Cylinder. The OEM part # is 0A5141671*E* while the current revision is 0A5141671*F
> *. It is my understanding that LUK is the official manufacturer for the part so you don't have a knock off - however ECS should really not be carrying an older revision.


My GTI is at the dealership now for this latest TOB.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Hyde - the TRW version is an older revision of the TOB/Slave Cylinder. The OEM part # is 0A5141671*E* while the current revision is 0A5141671*F
> *. It is my understanding that LUK is the official manufacturer for the part so you don't have a knock off - however ECS should really not be carrying an older revision.


Got my car back from the dealer last night with two issues corrected.

1) Initially, I brought the car in to address a squeal when I started the car. Many people thought it may be the belts, tensioner or water pump. It turns out my 2011 CCTA MKVI GTI already had the latest revised water pump (latest version includes metal fins instead of plastic fins in the pump). The startup squeal happened to be the starter. They replaced the old starter (part number 02M911023G) with a brand new starter (part number 02M911023GX). Now the car starts up like new, no squeals at all. I forgot how nice it was to hear the engine noise and not a squeal.

2) A few days before my appointment the temperatures dropped below 40 degrees and I experienced the well-known and dreaded "Clutch release noise/chirp/squeak/hooo" noise when engaging the car in 1st gear or reverse. Without a doubt I knew it was my slave cylinder & throw out bearing (TOB). A few months back I installed the latest South Bend Stage 2 Daily Driver Silent Design Clutch Kit and thought I should replace the TOB while the transmission was down. Turns out the TOB that was installed was the older version which came in the 2010 models and was prone to this noise (part number 0A5141671E). For some reason, ECS still to this day sells this outdated part number but under the manufacturer name TRW even though all VW / Audi TOB's are supposedly produced by LUK. I made sure that my VW dealership ordered the latest revised TOB (part number 0A5141671F) to fix this issue. I'm happy to report that even though the temperatures are in the mid 40's today, I have had not one peep from the TOB. I will circle back to confirm 100% as soon as the temperatures drop well below 40 degrees (when I first noticed the issue).

So note to self, avoid installing or replacing your TOB with this ECS part: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES1831913/

Install or replace your TOB with this ECS / Dealership part: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES1851810/

All in all I want to let everyone know that all of this work was warrantied and free of charge to the customer. Below is my recent statement of work with "NoCharge" for Total-Customer.

Feel free to use this customer copy to show your dealerships that the work should be warrantied with no cost to you.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

Simmsled said:


> I recorded the noise I get when its cold. It sounds like a clunk and then warms up a little and hoots a little. It happens when its less than about 40 degrees.
> 
> Is this similar to what people have been experiencing?


Damn! I have this squeaks long time ago.. just putting Lubs .. it happends during cold.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Charles take my service receipt to your dealer to get the TOB warrantied. If you have a 2010 gti you most likely have the old TOB.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

which dealer do you go to? i usually deal with bernardsville but may be going to yours, for some reason i feel like my 08.5 has all these noises and could use a new TOB, starter, and water pump! and im at 46k haha


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Charles take my service receipt to your dealer to get the TOB warrantied. If you have a 2010 gti you most likely have the old TOB.


Yes, I will - thanks man.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Everyone getting this noise - can you try the following (in a safe open area naturally)?

Passat/CC - with the car stopped. Press the parking brake button and take off your seatbelt. Put the car in first and let off the clutch slowly. Do you hear the scraping/screetching as your car tries to move?

GTI - engage the parking break fully and do the same as above.

I hear of people getting multiple TOBs and Flywheels replaced but still having the chirping/screeching present. Is it possible that it's another component causing the noise? Engine mount?

I'm looking for ideas here as I've done the above steps and I get the screeching/scraping noises.

Thanks.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tested my 2011 CCTA GTI with the latest (recently installed) "F" version throw out bearing in 1st and reverse, no noise.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks HYDE. If I recall correctly you have the SBC kit and Revision F TOB.

I'm on the OEM clutch with Revision F TOB.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup, South Bend's latest silent design Stage 2 DD.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Stage-2-Daily-Driver&p=73569503#post73569503


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I just want to point something out here.


HYDE16 said:


> They replaced the old starter (part number 02M911023G) with a brand new starter (part number *02M911023GX*).


That *X* means the part is rebuilt. It's not new.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

MFZERO said:


> I just want to point something out here.
> 
> That *X* means the part is rebuilt. It's not new.


Multiple revisions of a TOB floating around (D,E,F) and rebuilt parts being installed on a '11 model year car. Good job VAG! :beer:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just wanted to circle back since my issue originally started when the November temperatures dropped below 40 degrees. Well this morning was crisp at 35 degrees. I started my car and let it warm up until the RPMs stepped down. I eased out of my driveway in reverse with the least amount of gas -> NO NOISE!

I eased into 1st gear several times over the next 20 minute commute to work -> NO NOISE!

I have no TOB noise anymore after getting this latest version installed.

Keep in mind this is only one day of testing but the conditions were exactly the same as when it first occurred (same drive to work, below 40 degrees, using more clutch than gas to start moving forward).



HYDE16 said:


> Got my car back from the dealer last night with two issues corrected.
> 
> 1) Initially, I brought the car in to address a squeal when I started the car. Many people thought it may be the belts, tensioner or water pump. It turns out my 2011 CCTA MKVI GTI already had the latest revised water pump (latest version includes metal fins instead of plastic fins in the pump). The startup squeal happened to be the starter. They replaced the old starter (part number 02M911023G) with a brand new starter (part number 02M911023GX). Now the car starts up like new, no squeals at all. I forgot how nice it was to hear the engine noise and not a squeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^
Hyde, I'm glad all your issues are resolved. I'm quite certain at this stage that if the car won't make the noise with the PARKING BRAKE engaged it probably won't make it at all. I hope that someone else can try what I suggested and get back to me.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> ^^^
> Hyde, I'm glad all your issues are resolved. I'm quite certain at this stage that if the car won't make the noise with the PARKING BRAKE engaged it probably won't make it at all. I hope that someone else can try what I suggested and get back to me.


Come on guys, he may be on to something, either way he's looking to see if people have a similar issue.
Test this on your way out the door.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

To all having this problem, there is currently *NO* fix. It appears to be specific to the CCTA/CBFA engine types with the 6MT transmission. Your dealer (depending on how much they care about after sales service) will either replace your clutch, flywheel & TOB under warranty (to no avail) or threaten you with $100+/hour diagnostic fees.

VW (US/Canada) may not be aware of this, so we have to escalate this issue. Our cars are at the upper echelon in price of their segments and '09-'11 model vehicles should *NOT* be making any transmission noises period!

Your dealer/technicians/salespeople will try to spin this off as a 'characteristic' but why didn't the '06-'08 models have this 'characteristic'? Furthermore why don't all manual/standard transmission vehicles (VW/non-VW) have this 'characteristic'?

Please contact VW Canada/US as soon as possible. They have your service history based on your VIN.

*VW Canada*

Volkswagen Customer Relations
Call: 1-800-822-8987
Hours are 8:00 am to 8:00 pm EST, Monday to Friday

*VW of America*

Call 1-800-822-8987
8 a.m. to 6 p.m.
Local time in the contiguous United States


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Think this could have anything to do with the hill hold function and it dragging the brakes? would make sense that it only makes noise upon takeoff from a dead stop. I would think if it was a TOB, that it would make noise just about any time you used the clutch, since it's always putting the same amount of pressure on the TOB, no matter the gear


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

That's a possibility, but there are some cars with this issue even after they disable the auto-hold/brake function (aka hill assist).


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

my car doesn't have auto hold...good ol 6spd lol

either way my cars at the dealer right now for this and the water pump so i should know exactly what in the next couple days


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Keep us posted on what they find or if they fix the noise.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

My TOB didn't start making noise until I hit the 45k mark, so just because you had the part replaced under warranty, does not mean it wont arise again in the future.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Correct, but more and more we feel it may not be the TOB.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> my car doesn't have auto hold...good ol 6spd lol
> 
> either way my cars at the dealer right now for this and the water pump so i should know exactly what in the next couple days


Give us an update when you get the car back and please call VW of America when the clutch noise returns.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> My TOB didn't start making noise until I hit the 45k mark, so just because you had the part replaced under warranty, does not mean it wont arise again in the future.


Hate to sound like a warped record but please take the car in for servicing and call VW of America.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

CobraKing said:


> Hate to sound like a warped record but please take the car in for servicing and call VW of America.


Not going to bother. I am at the end of my power-train warranty and my car is highly modified. I am sure if I brought the car in the would blame in on my air ride, or engine mods etc. I plan on replacing the clutch/flywheel/friction plate with an upgraded set, so I will just replace tob/slave/fluid when I have the transmission dropped. I've had the noise in the cold for over a year, and prob about 15-20k miles, I feel as if it was going to fail, it would have already. To me, it's just no more than a mild annoyance and goes away once the transmission is warmed. 

I am done with VW warranty work. It was always a hassle, even for parts that had a TSB. I had to fight to have my intake manifold replaced, and even after 3 different visits at 2 different dealers, they still haven't gotten it right yet. My car will be maintained by myself and my trusted shop from here on out.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

so they gave me a call this morning...
they replaced my flywheel. im going tomorrow to pick it up so ill scan the printout for you guys. have to go back in a week or so when they get in the water pump cuz it was back ordered from VW so well c what happens between now and then. (about a week they say).


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

sum41kid861 said:


> so they gave me a call this morning...
> they replaced my flywheel. im going tomorrow to pick it up so ill scan the printout for you guys. have to go back in a week or so when they get in the water pump cuz it was back ordered from VW so well c what happens between now and then. (about a week they say).


I've had this issue from day 1 with this car at 15 miles. it's now over 3 years old and nearing 70K and it STILL has this problem. I'm riding it until it dies!!!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

where the red box is it continues on page 2 to say:

"OK. tech found excessive play in flywheel. replaced flywheel. installed all removed parts. road tested car. the noise is no long there. set clock and one touch windows. performed throttle adaptation.

i havent heard the noise while driving today but i will keep posted on any new or further findings (if any...knocks on wood)


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Please keep us posted on your results, seems others have had their flywheel replaced and the noise was not eliminated. Not saying that your repair will not fix it, we're eager to see if this solved the issue for you.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

awesome! i like how you go in right before 50k, i'm at 478xx right now and garaging my car for the winter, when it gets warm again i'm taking it in at 49xxx to get water pump, clutch, and intake manifold looked at before my bumper to bumper expires (i took delivery of my car 7 days after you in 2008!) lol



hope you dont get the noise back and let us know how it goes with the water pump replacement!


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> where the red box is it continues on page 2 to say:
> 
> "OK. tech found excessive play in flywheel. replaced flywheel. installed all removed parts. road tested car. the noise is no long there. set clock and one touch windows. performed throttle adaptation.
> 
> i havent heard the noise while driving today but i will keep posted on any new or further findings (if any...knocks on wood)


Good luck bro! I had my Flywheel+TOB replaced about a month ago and the 'hoot/chirp/squeal' came back within a week. Dealer themselves advised me that there's no fix at present, have to open a dispute with VW.


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

Posted in the other thread but no one really responded so ill post here too. 



VeeDubJ011 said:


> I just took mine to the dealer as well. In fact it is still there (just got a ride home from the shuttle service).
> 
> I have a 2011 GTI with 21k and have been hearing the noise for a few months now in reverse and in first when there is a load on the clutch, just as everyone has described. I insisted on taking a tech for a ride to show them the noise and I showed them the video posted above before hand to give them an idea of what sound to be looking for. I was thankfully able to get the sound to replicate 6 or 7 times. I then came back with the tech and they asked to take a different tech for a ride, where I did the same with the video, but was unable to replicate the sound again :banghead:.
> 
> They said they are most likely keeping it over night, so i guess I will see what happens.





VeeDubJ011 said:


> Good news guys.... The dealership just called and said that they put it up on the lift in the shop and were able to not only hear the noise, but they also saw clutch fluid dripping. They are replacing the throw-out bearing and slave cylinder under warranty and free of charge. Im taking it in next week for them to pull the tranny and get everything replaced. I really thought they were gonna give me more hassle than this. Im surprised and thankful that it was this easy.
> 
> 
> My only worry is that I'm thinking they will probably replace it with the same part. Which means its just a matter of time before it happens again. Does anyone know if its actually a revised part?





VeeDubJ011 said:


> Just dropped my car off today to get the repairs done. I get a call from the dealer later in the day to hear that they had already dropped the transmission and found a number of things. For one, they said my actual clutch was in great condition. However, they said the flywheel is pretty much trashed. Apparently it has been loose??? Is what they told me. Anyway, they said that it will be covered under warranty, but they cannot get the part shipped here until monday. Which means I wont have my car for a week. Sucks, but im glad they found the problem now. So they will be replacing the flywheel, TOB, and slave cylinder. Looking forward to getting it back with virtually a brand new clutch set up.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^
So what happened? Is your car fixed? Is the noise back?


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> ^^^
> So what happened? Is your car fixed? Is the noise back?


Haven't gotten it back yet. Its still at the dealership. The flywheel should be here Monday and then they are installing the TOB and putting everything back together.. will let you guys know what happens when I get it back :thumbup:


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

VeeDubJ011 said:


> Haven't gotten it back yet. Its still at the dealership. The flywheel should be here Monday and then they are installing the TOB and putting everything back together.. will let you guys know what happens when I get it back :thumbup:


Definitely give us an update after 1 week of getting the car back. I had the 'chirp/hoo/squeak' return within a week of having my TOB & Flywheel replaced.


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

Just to add this info for any one that had the clutch/tob and other parts replaced and still getting the chirp wondering if it might be the engine mounts (I think somebody asked about it in this thread) - I have the full set of BSH engine/trans mounts and still get the chirping noise. My car is 09 GLI (CBFA) and it's been doing this for more than a year now. I'm at 65k miles so do you guys think I could still have any chance to get this done under warranty or I'm out of luck? I had my second intake manifold replaced recently under warranty but only after I called WVoA and complained - they were extra helpful and nice to me.

And just one more thing, when I want it to go away for a while I ride the clutch for like a quick second and after that I'm fine for the day or at least half of the day. Could that then be related to glazing of the clutch disk or flywheel? Why would it go away after I rev up and do a slow release in 1st gear? Wouldn't the clutch surface get glazed and chirp even more after I do that - but in my case it acts totally oposite and it's quiet after that for a whole day? I did this once when I got really pissed with the sound and I wanted to burn the clutch to hel, that's how anoying the chirping was! It smelled bad for a few seconds and that's normal but after that there were no chirping what so ever for the whole day. Next day it came back of course but I can't be doing this all the time. I drive stick shifts my whole life (more than 26 years now) and I never had a problem like this. 

So a little advice for the people that go to dealership and want to reproduce the problem in front of the mechanics do not do what I just described because the chirping will be gone for a while after that.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

bokiNY - thank you for posting and welcome to the growing club of VW owners being driven mad by transmission noises! *This noise affects CCTA/CBFA engine types with the 02Q transmission. *(Can someone please clarify if it's 02Q though?)

You're 100% correct that this is not an engine mount issue. If you have the parking brake fully engaged, you or a friend can accelerate and look at the engine rocking back and forth. In my case, a buddy of mine stuck a mechanics stethoscope in the engine bay and the noise eminated from the transmission. In fact the noise in my car is so loud that you can hear it even with the hood closed. Besides engine mounts would make noise in second and third gears too!

I like your theory re: clutch/flywheel glazing however my case is the opposite. If I load the transmission as you suggested and 'burn' the clutch then the noise gets even worse. My car might be an extreme case though as I have absolutely NO difficutly reproducing this 'noise'. Infact I have to try my best to NOT reproduce it just to stave off embarassment.

I'm asking everyone to please contact *VW Client Relations *as this is a known issue and nothing's been done about it.


----------



## GR8FL DAD (May 9, 2010)

I have heard this dreaded noise as well, but am still trying to figure out how to replicate it so I can make it happen at the dealership. I get it from time to time, but can't narrow down the specifics of the scenario. Anyone have a good description of how to "make it happen" at the right time? I know, "that's what she said!" ha ha


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

GR8FL DAD said:


> I have heard this dreaded noise as well, but am still trying to figure out how to replicate it so I can make it happen at the dealership. I get it from time to time, but can't narrow down the specifics of the scenario. Anyone have a good description of how to "make it happen" at the right time? I know, "that's what she said!" ha ha


What car do you own bud and is it safe to assume that it's a 6MT?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

GR8FL DAD said:


> I have heard this dreaded noise as well, but am still trying to figure out how to replicate it so I can make it happen at the dealership. I get it from time to time, but can't narrow down the specifics of the scenario. Anyone have a good description of how to "make it happen" at the right time? I know, "that's what she said!" ha ha


Seems to replicate the most on a hill at the most load, least gas to get moving. Mine occurs at this point but has been happening after the car warns up from the 30-40 degree temps or after its been driven a few minutes.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

GR8FL DAD said:


> I have heard this dreaded noise as well, but am still trying to figure out how to replicate it so I can make it happen at the dealership. I get it from time to time, but can't narrow down the specifics of the scenario. Anyone have a good description of how to "make it happen" at the right time? I know, "that's what she said!" ha ha


NVM, I checked your profile and see that you have a B6 Passat like me. Do the following in a *safe and open area*:



Turn on the car, don't buckle up.
Engage the electronic parking brake by press the button (if it's not already engaged).
Put your car in first gear.
Slowly let off the clutch until you feel the car wanting to move.
Accelerate.

It might take a try or 2 to replicate the noise but you'll get it. Pop the hood if you need to hear it better. In your daily driving you'll probably hear the noise the most if you let off/ride the clutch a little longer while accelerating. Post here with your results and complain to VWoA/VWoC.


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Definitely give us an update after 1 week of getting the car back. I had the 'chirp/hoo/squeak' return within a week of having my TOB & Flywheel replaced.


Will do :thumbup:

But that is definitely not good news. I was hoping I wouldn't have to worry about this again. Is there anyone who has gotten it replaced and not heard the noise again??


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Just thinking out loud. Could this noise be coming from a cold DMF? I wonder if people who have converted to a SMF have the same problem. I would think, if they are using the same TOB on SMF applications, if it was the TOB, wouldn't the noise remain?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

VeeDubJ011 said:


> Will do :thumbup:
> 
> But that is definitely not good news. I was hoping I wouldn't have to worry about this again. Is there anyone who has gotten it replaced and not heard the noise again??


Between Vortex and GolfMK6, a few people had full clutches, flywheels and TOBs replaced and they still have the noise. Not to be a bummer dude.... yours still could be different.



PatientlyWaiting said:


> Just thinking out loud. Could this noise be coming from a cold DMF? I wonder if people who have converted to a SMF have the same problem. I would think, if they are using the same TOB on SMF applications, if it was the TOB, wouldn't the noise remain?


I still have the problem after going with a SMF in South Bend Clutch’s latest Volkwagen / Audi “Silent Design” Clutch Kit.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Stage-2-Daily-Driver&p=73569503#post73569503


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Between Vortex and GolfMK6, a few people had full clutches, flywheels and TOBs replaced and they still have the noise. Not to be a bummer dude.... yours still could be different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had the TOB replaced too?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes when they installed the clutch my shop installed a new “E” version TOB and the noise came about.
I went back to my dealership and had the latest “F” version installed and the noise is still there.


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Yes when they installed the clutch my shop installed a new “E” version TOB and the noise came about.
> I went back to my dealership and had the latest “F” version installed and the noise is still there.


Man that really sucks. Well honestly I am really ok with the noise being there, as long as nothing is wrong with the car. I mean if they put brand new parts in and the car makes the noise again instantly, than it might just be the way the parts sound? If that is the case, then ill be fine. I just dont want to have to continuously return to the dealer to get the same part replaced over and over because it keeps failing. Then when warranty ends, I'll have to replace it on my own...Thats is cause for selling the car in my opinion so i hope thats not it.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

HYDE16 said:


> I still have the problem after going with a SMF in South Bend Clutch’s latest Volkwagen / Audi “Silent Design” Clutch Kit.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## GR8FL DAD (May 9, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> What car do you own bud and is it safe to assume that it's a 6MT?


Yeah, I have an 08.5 Passat 6MT with the TSI.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

VeeDubJ011 said:


> Man that really sucks. *Well honestly I am really ok with the noise being there, as long as nothing is wrong with the car.* I mean if they put brand new parts in and the car makes the noise again instantly, than it might just be the way the parts sound? If that is the case, then ill be fine. I just dont want to have to continuously return to the dealer to get the same part replaced over and over because it keeps failing. Then when warranty ends, I'll have to replace it on my own...Thats is cause for selling the car in my opinion so i hope thats not it.


Please don't take this as a personal attack, but your thinking is part of the reason why VW has not given a damn about this problem. When I purchased my car, neither was I informed nor did my contract say that transmission noise was to be expected. I would never have bought the car if that was the case.

I DO agree with you that going repeatedly to the dealer is fruitless and a royal PITA but we are all leasing, financing or have outright purchased our vehicles. Additionally, this problem is affecting MYs 08+ and there's no end in sight.

Like you, I do worry about the longevity of my vehicle BUT I'm afraid that I may not be able to sell it as a simple test drive from a potential buyer will reveal the 'clutch/chirp/squeak/hoo'.

If you have an unmodified or stock car, I urge you to contact VWoA/VWoC to complain and at least get some sort of confirmation from them that engineering is looking into this issue.


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

CobraKing said:


> Please don't take this as a personal attack, but your thinking is part of the reason why VW has not given a damn about this problem. When I purchased my car, neither was I informed nor did my contract say that transmission noise was to be expected. I would never have bought the car if that was the case.
> 
> I DO agree with you that going repeatedly to the dealer is fruitless and a royal PITA but we are all leasing, financing or have outright purchased our vehicles. Additionally, this problem is affecting MYs 08+ and there's no end in sight.
> 
> ...


No I dont take that as an attack at all. 

Maybe I should rephrase my statement. I am extremely worried and irritated with the situation as well and i do intend on calling VW. It is ridiculous that a fix for this has not arisen yet. What i meant is, IF i have to live with the sound and no fix is made, i want to make sure that it is JUST a sound and not damaging something. I cannot afford to continuously replace these parts after warranty goes out. Honestly, if i even have to replace them again within a short amount a time, i will be pretty fed up.


----------



## Flyers4MG (Sep 27, 2011)

*Extended Warranty*

Sorry I am new to this thread, but i have an '08 GTI and just started experiencing the same problem about a week ago. Did some searching and found that a lot of people have this going on. I have the extended warranty, anyone happen to know if this is covered??


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^
You *may* get coverage bro, but the challenge is that there's NO fix presently. The noise will come back in a little bit.


----------



## VeeDubJ011 (Jun 22, 2010)

Got my car back today. Put about 30 miles on it so far. The noise is no longer there and the car drives great! So hopefully it stays that way and the noise does not come back. 

Installing my "d" revision diverter and going GIAC stage 1 tomorrow! :laugh:


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

VeeDubJ011 said:


> Got my car back today. Put about 30 miles on it so far. The noise is no longer there and the car drives great! So hopefully it stays that way and the noise does not come back.
> 
> Installing my "d" revision diverter and going GIAC stage 1 tomorrow! :laugh:


Give us an update in a week and one month bro. Do hope that it works out for you though.


----------



## Flyers4MG (Sep 27, 2011)

CobraKing said:


> ^^^
> You *may* get coverage bro, but the challenge is that there's NO fix presently. The noise will come back in a little bit.


Just got back from the dealer, nothing they could do, it was warm so the noise wasnt present, however for them to even asses the situation they would have to take the trans out. Just gonna drive it, everything else is functional and working. Not worth the hassel.


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

*subscribed*

hello my name is vath and i've also heard the owl sound:

I first had this sound pre-stage1. It was winter I believe over a year ago and happened during the first clutch pedal release in either reverse or 1st. I'd also get it after the car was warm, but only if i was reversing up my short slightly inclined driveway. 

The sound came and went and I have not heard it in a LONG time... Since it first showed up, i've gone stage 1 apr and i'm dreading the cold months and hoping it doesn't come back. 

I've had no clutch work done and so far been pretty easy on shifts.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

....aaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnndddd...........mines back :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

I knew I would jinx myself posting in this thread! It came back for Xmas! :facepalm:


----------



## Valatio (Dec 9, 2011)

HYDE16 said:


> Yes when they installed the clutch my shop installed a new “E” version TOB and the noise came about.
> I went back to my dealership and had the latest “F” version installed and the noise is still there.


I am really wanting to upgrade to the SB DXD Stage 2 Daily "Silent", but I don't want to rip apart the transmission twice. I have seen the posts about ECS still selling the older revision (E), while also having the F revision. I guess I will have to wait and see what the G revision looks like and wait to hear some replies to how it is holding up. I am over my bumper to bumper, so I am outta pocket for it.

Booo to that!


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

I brought my 2010 GTI, m/t, into 30K service this morning. Actual mileage was about 28500, but I also have the clutch release noise/chirp/squeak/hooo, and I wanted to minimize warranty arguments. I had the oil change performed but had to get in to work today. Therefore, I'm returning on Weds, 12/4, for a tear-down investigation. 

The tech could not hear the noise; I asked them to ride with me around the parking lot to reproduce it. I was able to get a nice shrill one with the E-brake up, but the tech said the noise could have come from the engaged brake. So instead, I parallel parked, turned the front wheels so the rubber is hard against the curb, and tried to reverse into the curb. That made a horrible scream that was impossible to ignore. *I suggest anyone try this method to reproduce the noise, regardless of the weather.* That's where it all began for me in a warm DC day, hunting for a parking spot.

The dealer warned me that if no issue was found, or if the issue was found to be related to natural clutch wear, I'd be charged for the dis/re-assembly labor costs. Their estimate was $800 or so. See dingchavez's post on page 1.

This morning, I was confident the issue will be a faulty TOB and I should not worry about possible charges not covered under warranty. Re-reading every post on this thread makes me slightly less sure. 

VeeDubJ011, has your noise returned since repairs? Could you tell me exactly what work was done with part numbers so I have a recent example?

CobraKing, I see you're still having trouble. The TOB has been replaced but the problem persists, is that correct?

FliGi7, you had your TOB replaced but according to the techs no slave cylinder. Did they provide you with a part number on your invoice?


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Yes when they installed the clutch my shop installed a new “E” version TOB and the noise came about.
> I went back to my dealership and had the latest “F” version installed and the noise is still there.


How long did it take for the noise to resurface? Reading your old posts, it looks like after the "F" version things were quiet, at least for a while. Please clarify, if you don't mind.

Thanks.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

ride106 said:


> How long did it take for the noise to resurface? Reading your old posts, it looks like after the "F" version things were quiet, at least for a while. Please clarify, if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks.


The noise was back 2 weeks later after the latest revised version (“F” part number) was installed at the dealership.


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Hyde16. I wonder if its a faulty part or completely unrelated. I might give VWoA a call early in the week before I bring mine in, so at least the call is on record.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

VWOA will document it but they will tell you to go to your local dealership.
You can escalate which will get a regional manager / tech to your local dealership but if your dealership is mod friendly the RM/T will most likely not be mod friendly.

If this is a 100% stock car then escalate to have the RM/T come to your dealership to get VWOA involved.


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

The car is stock. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

*see this thread for vid clip of TOB squeal*

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28837&highlight=throw+bearing


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

cars goin back next wednesday...gettin a loaner this time so they can take their time


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> cars goin back next wednesday...gettin a loaner this time so they can take their time


Any updates bro? Did you get your car back?


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

dropped it off yesterday morning...no word yet


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> dropped it off yesterday morning...no word yet


Well it's nice that they're taking their time. Make sure that they change the flywheel, clutch kit and TOB (Revision F) all at the same time.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

CobraKing said:


> Well it's nice that they're taking their time. Make sure that they change the flywheel, clutch kit and TOB (Revision F) all at the same time.


yupp..already told the lead tech everything thats been stated in this thread. i am happy they gave me a loaner this time...a nice new red 2011 jetta lol


----------



## Achilles_ (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all... new to forum.

I'm having the same issue - two months now. I'm currently at 42k with a 100k extended option. 

Question to anyone who may know: Are warranties (factory or extended) covered/honored by VW differently country to country (i.e. VWofAmerica vs. VWofCanada)? I was under the impression, at least here in the states, that while parts considered "powertrain" may be covered, labor is not.

And exactly, as it pertains to our particular problem, what parts are considered powertrain inclusive?

My sympathies to everyone dealing with this particularly embarrassing, in not altogether debilitating, operational deficiency... nothing more aggravating than farting at that starter 328i next to you as you pull away from the stoplight:facepalm:


----------



## desmogti (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello everybody,
first time reply from me and I have to say that your responses make thing easy.
I have the same issue on 2008 GTi with 37 000 miles and it started like 500 miles ago. Whinning -squeeling noise when I release the pedal ( at the grabbing poin, 1/3-1/2 from the floor ) more often in reverse on the hill but sometimes in first gear on flat.
I am taking it to the dealer in few days and we'll see what happens. I talked to VW of America and they are willing to help but they have no data/complaints on this issue ( I am going to introduce them with this forum ) so maybe the rest of the "problem kids" should call and give them the info.
They may start the recall on these parts. Number is 1800/822-8987 opt for Advocates.
Thanks and I will return with results.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Desmo and Achilles thank you for posting in this thread!

I've been dealing with this issue for the past year and a half. VAG's stance on this problem is not good at all and flat out stinks. They're saying that it's not a safety issue and a characteristic of owning the vehicle - a characteristic that none of us were informed of when we purchased it.

The fix itself is a hit or miss. Some have just got their TOB/Slave Cylinder replaced with Revision F, others have not had any issues with either D or F. While others have had Clutch Kit, Flywheel & TOB replaced.

I personally have had 3 repairs performed in the span of a year:

1) Clutch Kit + Flywheel (no TOB F)
2) TOB F
3) Flywheel + TOB F

Each time the noise has come back with a week to three weeks and it's aggravating. My dealer has washed their hands clean and I'm going to source some other dealers and push for a complete transmission replacement - no more piece by piece repairs.

I have a VWoC claim # but I don't know what good it will be to you guys due to VAG essentially telling me to eff off and live with it.

They fail to understand how embarassing this is for us, more so seeing as these car's are 2010+ models. I've made people jump due to how loud it is on my car and I can't afford to trade it in and take a massive loss due to depreciation.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

CobraKing,

Each time you had the "F" TOB installed you saw the part in person to verify it was the 1-piece shaft design?

Aside from Allset (Paul) seeing the "F" 1-piece shaft design TOB actually go into his car, I will be able to verify the same come Monday 1/16/12. My dealership has a new "F" TOB in hand with an 8/2/11 build date.

I will visually inspect the TOB and take pictures of the part and when they install it.
I will also inspect the old TOB and take pictures to prove that it is not the latest "F" TOB.

Over the next 2-3 weeks Paul and I will be able to verify once and for all if the TOB will fix the issue. If so, I will be able to provide documentation that others can use to have this repair done under warranty.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Each time you had the "F" TOB installed you saw the part in person to verify it was the 1-piece shaft design?
> 
> Aside from Allset (Paul) seeing the "F" 1-piece shaft design TOB actually go into his car, I will be able to verify the same come Monday 1/16/12. My dealership has a new "F" TOB in hand with an 8/2/11 build date.
> 
> ...


HYDE bro,

One would expect VW's 'reputable' dealers to conduct their business with some form of principles and ethics. Besides it's tough for some of us to get time off from work and spend a full day at a dealership.

There is a possibility that the (remanufactured) clutch kit that was installed during the first repair was defective and I would like to have all 3 parts replaced at the same time as some of the others have.

I do eagerly anticpate followups from you, allset and sum41.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

well got a call and my car back today...

they replaced my flywheel again..:screwy:

and i was told i was getting hot spots on my pressure plate...:what:

the TOB and pressure plate would not be covered by my warranty bc my car is modded and would cost me $495 to replace. keep in mind this IS a VERY VERY VERYYYYY mod friendly dealer. i told them to just put the car back together and ill deal with the noise for the rest of the "winter" (not that this is much of a winter here in NY). i will be replacing my whole clutch with the new south bend stg2 silent design (havent decided on the daily driver or the endurance yet..only a $100 difference) as i will be doing a K04 build (which i plan to push to its limits with forge K04 wastegate actuator and manual boost controller). 

other than that i am pretty much done with the problem and will tough it out for the next couple of months. i wish everyone luck on this matter and will continue to help with any problems and answer any questions :wave:


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> well got a call and my car back today...
> 
> they replaced my flywheel again..:screwy:
> 
> ...


sum41, thanks for the detailed post. It seems like your dealer actually spent some time diagnosing the issue instead of just throwing parts at it. Their theory about hot spots on the pressure plate might be true.

Allset, replaced the pressure/friction plate with an aftermarket piece (Southbend) along with his TOB and the noise has gone away for now.

You should definitely change your pressure/friction plate along with your clutch upgrade. Thanks for this info, I'll be passing it along to my dealer and I'll see what they say.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

sum41kid861 said:


> well got a call and my car back today...
> 
> they replaced my flywheel again..:screwy:
> 
> ...


any chance ur dealer is in westchester county ny?


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

nope...its on long island, ny


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi there,
I recently picked up an '09 GLI TSI 6spd after totaling my '07 Wolfsburg 2.5L 5spd. Just read all seven pages of this thread after searching for the sound my trans is making. I got excited with the 1st couple pages looking like there was a fix but last last couple dampened my hopes. I'll call the stealership tomorrow and try to get this squared away under the extended waranty that I purchased with my car that had 51k when I bought her. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Someone please check or rule out the crank pulley / damper.
This could be a faulty part that none of us have checked yet.


----------



## desmogti (Jan 1, 2012)

*....squeak fixed...*

....Yo peeps.....
I finnaly had my GTi fixed.....techs at the dealer think that it is TOB but they were not 100% sure so they replaced TOB, clutch plate, clutch, fly wheel and everything inbetween.......I have 40 K on it so it was covered by warranty and on the top of that they gave me 3.6 CC for loaner....can't say anything but best about them ( Shearer VW in Vermont ).......I did quadruple check everything before and I had it tested by couple of Tranny specialists so I don't end up paying for the clutch replacement.........There it is ....Good luck


----------



## GR8FL DAD (May 9, 2010)

desmogti said:


> ....Yo peeps.....
> I finnaly had my GTi fixed.....techs at the dealer think that it is TOB but they were not 100% sure so they replaced TOB, clutch plate, clutch, fly wheel and everything inbetween.......I have 40 K on it so it was covered by warranty and on the top of that they gave me 3.6 CC for loaner....can't say anything but best about them ( Shearer VW in Vermont ).......I did quadruple check everything before and I had it tested by couple of Tranny specialists so I don't end up paying for the clutch replacement.........There it is ....Good luck


See if you can post a picture or scan of the dealership invoice when done. I would love to walk in there showing them what other dealerships have covered under warrantyto address this known issue. Obviously.....black out your personal info, but I think it would be a huge help to have this type of evidence for the rest of us.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

GR8FULDAD is your dealer being uncooperative with you? You might have to escalate with VWoA if that's the case.

I've posted several times on this thread and after a year and a half I finally managed to get it fixed after multiple calls to VWoC and a helluva lot of stress and headaches. Make a long story I had damn near all my transmission components replaced twice - clutch kit (clutch disc and pressure plate), flywheel and TOB.

It's been a month since the repairs were performed and my car's finally quiet. Here are the parts that worked for me. Dealer also performed a tranny fluid flush/refill.

06-j-141-015-*jx* - clutch kit
oa5-141-671-*f * - TOB/Slave Cylinder
06j-105-266-*h* - flywheel

It has been confirmed that VW changed the shaft on the TOB/Slave Cylinder from a 2 piece design to a 1 piece design to stop premature leaking of clutch/brake fluid onto the clutch kit and flywheel.

I had TOB *F* replaced twice on my car and it was only clutch kit revision *J* that finally solved the problem. Dealer suspects that the manufacturer of clutch kit revision *K* might've changed something in the manufacturing process hence the noise we're all getting. I don't know what revision part my car was assembled with but dealer changed it to a *K* clutch kit on the first repair and after much hassles changed it to a *J* clutch kit on the fourth repair.

Hope everyone finds this information useful and good luck to all!


----------



## GR8FL DAD (May 9, 2010)

Each time I go it gets quiet so they just ignore me. I am trying to figure out how to make it happen on command, but all of the suggestions I have seen posted don't seem to work for me. Grrrrrrr! 
If I can get them to acknowledge it, the calls will begin!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

someone posted to put the E-brake up and try and slowly drive off in 1st with the E-brake still up...worked for me a couple times :thumbup:


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

GR8FULDAD and sum41kid, you have to put a *load* on the transmission. You can do this with the parking brake fully engaged - very easy on a B6 Passat due to the e-brake.

Drive the car for a good 15-20 minutes before taking it in to the dealer and find an incline and drive in forward/reverse up it.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

i did that...

i gave up because as now that the weather is getting warmer the noise is gone...plus i have just received my South Bend Stg2 Endurance Silent Design Clutch kit so im going to be doing away with the stock clutch all together :wave:


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^

Congrats on getting the kit bro! With the transmission dropped I highly recommend you get TOB F and also investigate the OEM parts I listed and see which ones are not included in the SBC kit.

I highly recommend you do NOT carry over any parts from your existing 'screeching' transmission.

Good luck!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks...heres my pn tob that came with the kit.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> thanks...heres my pn tob that came with the kit.


 Does it look like the one that's posted in the thread below? It has to be a 1 solid piece at the end of the shaft. If it's 2 pieces you need SBC to get you a new one. 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28837&page=6


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

yea its the one piece one


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^ 
You should be good then - all the best!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

ill keep you all updated on how it works out. eace:


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

*got mine replaced too*

I just had the same parts replaced on my 2010 CC under warranty.

06-j-141-015-*jx* - clutch kit
oa5-141-671-*f * - TOB/Slave Cylinder
06j-105-266-*h* - flywheel

I did hear that VW _will_ be coming out with a service bulletin regarding this problem.

The service director (who verified the noise with me) said the tech that did the work noted that the clutch plate had excess
wear and that the slave cylinder was starting to leak.

I only have about 25k miles on my CC and its mostly all highway miles.
The noise showed up at about 7k miles but has gotten more evident as time has gone by
and would recently do it even in 60 degree outside temps.

One thing I notice that is much different is the feel of the new clutch?!
it feels like it grabs closer to the floor and has a bit less overall travel and feels stiffer
to push in near the floor.
Is this normal? 
Is this how the clutch SHOULD feel or will I be looking at a future issue?

Final words...
my overall experience with my VW service center was SPECTACULAR.
It did take a few times of taking it in to get the car to exhibit the noise (you all know how that
goes) but one drive with the service director and him hearing it set everything in motion.

Good luck to everyone else that has this issue.
Apparently VW has heard a lot on the matter and is now correcting it so if you have 
had a bit of a problem already, it should be taken care of soon enough.





CobraKing said:


> GR8FULDAD is your dealer being uncooperative with you? You might have to escalate with VWoA if that's the case.
> 
> I've posted several times on this thread and after a year and a half I finally managed to get it fixed after multiple calls to VWoC and a helluva lot of stress and headaches. Make a long story I had damn near all my transmission components replaced twice - clutch kit (clutch disc and pressure plate), flywheel and TOB.
> 
> ...


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

All, 

We've had a recent cold snap down here in DC and my squeal made its presence known after a few weeks of quiet. Fed up, I brought my GTI (2010) in this morning. 

Since I don't have the ability to shop around for dealerships, I brought it back to Fairfax VW. These were the guys who originally said they can't be sure its warranty work until they tear it down, warning me against an $1800 clutch kit replacement. I backed away the first time, which was about 4 months ago. 

This time I authorized them to take out the tranny. If they claim they can't see damage, or that the damage isn't considered warranty repair, I'm calling VWoA immediately. 

I'll keep you all posted. In the mean time, I'm driving a rented Honda Civic. Ugh. Talk about creature comforts, I miss my car already...


----------



## vath (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting.... GOOD LUCK! 
I hope they find something... fixable


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

well i had the tranny out today while installing the south bend stg2 endurance clutch. i had the old 2 piece TOB in there still but the new one piece went in.

cars still up on stands till tomorrow while i install some other goodies. its still chilly here in NY at night so i can try and replicate it with the new clutch and see what happens. if not, i suggest talking to your dealer about them replacing the TOB to the one piece version


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dealer called me today after they spoke with VWoA - entire repair to be covered under warranty. Yahtzee!

I confirmed they will install these part versions:

06-j-141-015-jx - clutch kit
oa5-141-671-f - TOB/Slave Cylinder
06j-105-266-h - flywheel


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ride106 said:


> Dealer called me today after they spoke with VWoA - entire repair to be covered under warranty. Yahtzee!
> 
> I confirmed they will install these part versions:
> 
> ...


How many miles do you have?


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

About 35,000 now. 

I started hearing it around 24,000 though. Worst in the cold and under heavy loads.


----------



## eyemd58 (Apr 13, 2012)

*new member, old issue*

Just wanted to thank you all for posting your experience on this thread and bringing this issue to light. Traded my wrangler in last week for a 2010 GTI 6MT with 16,000 and immediately noticed the hoo'ing/squeaking when I released the clutch in 1st or reverse (little pissed i didnt notice it on the test drive:banghead.

Google searched it and this thread popped up immediately. Made appt at the VW dealer for yesterday and was able to reproduce the noise perfectly when I drove the tech over to a hill in the back parking lot. 

Service manager called me today and said they spoke with VW who said this was case #6 in the country of an issue that they have identified as issue with the clutch kit. So they are replacing the clutch kit with the JX version under warranty. I asked if they were gonna replace the TOB, slave cylinder or fly wheel. He said no and that the clutch kit replacement fixes the problem. 

Those of you who have had the problem permanently fixed...you think replacing the clutch kit only will do the trick? 

Thanks for the education :beer:


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would push for the TOB. There have been several drivers with different combinations of stock and aftermarket clutch kits to determine that the newest revision of the TOB (ends with -F) will make the noise go away. 

On the other hand, some drivers have found that the flywheel and clutch kit had to be replaced in combination with the TOB. 

Long story short, the TOB may not be the only cause of the noise but from process of elimination, it is ONE cause of the noise.

EDIT: The TOB and slave cylinder are one piece in the MK6, FYI.

EDIT 2: See this thread. Its long but the last few pages have the answers. Golfmk6.com


----------



## eyemd58 (Apr 13, 2012)

thank you sir. Just talk to service, they are ordering the TOB as well (part # ending in F)

Ill be sure to let you all know if the issue recurs after this fix


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm a little confused. 

I have a "hoot" sound when I release the clutch after taking off in 1st gear on my 2011 GTI

Not while the clutch is being engaged but as I'm shifting to 2nd. 
It's not the sound of the DV.. It was very obvious while I was in Canada for the winter (-20C)

It went away when I came back to California. I heard the sound again this morning again when it was 5C. 

Order of events:

Stopped
1st.. 
Slipping clutch
Clutch fully engaged 
Disengage clutch.... "hoot"
into 2nd



This is something that I only notice when taking off on an incline. It doesnt need to be a very steep one either.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

bump

I can try and take a video of the sound if that would help anyone with the diagnosis. I'd like to be sure before taking it in to the local dealership.

It is very faint and does sound like a similar to a DV but it only does it when disengaging the clutch in 1st gear.


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

User Allset made this video of the TOB sound. There are others but this is the one I can find most readily:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mfCZzT8qwQ&feature=player_embedded

The "hoot" is right around 0:06.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

ride106 said:


> User Allset made this video of the TOB sound. There are others but this is the one I can find most readily:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mfCZzT8qwQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> The "hoot" is right around 0:06.


yup...thats exactly it. annoying as ****!


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

so with the TSI stg2 endurance silent design and the new one piece TOB there is currently and so far no hooing noise :thumbup:


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I've taken my car to Dublin VW once about 2-3 years ago when the noise first started and most recently about 2 months ago. They contacted VWoA and I just heard back that they won't do anything for it unless there's some sort of actual failure that impacts the ability to drive the vehicle. A noise to them doesn't mean anything is wrong in there, just that there's a noise. To me, a healthy driveline doesn't produce any noises, thus a noise would infer that something is not healthy, but that's just my opinion. I was also relayed a statement from a shop tech that just because something is on the vortex doesn't make it true. But, I won't get into that can of worms. I guess that just suffices to say they didn't actually look at this thread that I provided to them for background information. 

Bottom line, Dublin VW noted that I've brought it in but aren't willing to replace anything in an attempt to fix the noise as they don't consider anything wrong with the vehicle. I really like my service adviser and she has been great for pretty much all other issues I've brought the car in for. So, don't write off Dublin VW for this, just be aware of their stance on the matter.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

FliGi7 said:


> I've taken my car to Dublin VW once about 2-3 years ago when the noise first started and most recently about 2 months ago. They contacted VWoA and I just heard back that they won't do anything for it unless there's some sort of actual failure that impacts the ability to drive the vehicle. A noise to them doesn't mean anything is wrong in there, just that there's a noise. To me, a healthy driveline doesn't produce any noises, thus a noise would infer that something is not healthy, but that's just my opinion. I was also relayed a statement from a shop tech that just because something is on the vortex doesn't make it true. But, I won't get into that can of worms. I guess that just suffices to say they didn't actually look at this thread that I provided to them for background information.
> 
> Bottom line, Dublin VW noted that I've brought it in but aren't willing to replace anything in an attempt to fix the noise as they don't consider anything wrong with the vehicle. I really like my service adviser and she has been great for pretty much all other issues I've brought the car in for. So, don't write off Dublin VW for this, just be aware of their stance on the matter.


You personally need to call VWoA and raise hell. There is a revised clutch kit, TOB and flywheel that eliminates this noise for good.

I had to complain to my dealer and VWoC for a year and half before they finally called Germany and got a solution. Within the year they tore down my transmission twice (all under warranty) and they were trying to give me the same drivability BS that you're getting.

I'm not sure what your affilition with Dublin VW is and why you're defending their stance but they are clearly giving you the shaft - at the very least they need to tear down your transmission and have a look at it. Go to www.golfmk6.com and have a look in the 2.0T TFSI forum. Search for the same thread title - there are work orders posted too.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Oh, I'm not defending their decision to not do the replacement, but I'm not really in a position to know where the decision is coming from (whether it's VWoA giving kibosh on this or the dealership). I just wanted to throw out there that they've been pretty good to me with everything else outside of this, so I didn't want it to appear as if they suck in all regards just because I am not happy with how the clutch situation is working out. Per any dealership, they have their pro's and con's and I just didn't want anyone to avoid giving them business outright because of this particularly argued situation. That's all. 

I should call VWoA and personally speak with them about it. You are right. It's just been one of those things that I've been dealing with for so long that it has moved down the totem pole of things I'd like to spend my time doing at the moment. I've put it on a short list, though, for when I do get time. 

Can you link to the Golfmk6 thread you're referring to?


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28837&highlight=throw+bearing&page=999

That'll be the one.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

FliGi7 said:


> Oh, I'm not defending their decision to not do the replacement, but I'm not really in a position to know where the decision is coming from (whether it's VWoA giving kibosh on this or the dealership). I just wanted to throw out there that they've been pretty good to me with everything else outside of this, so I didn't want it to appear as if they suck in all regards just because I am not happy with how the clutch situation is working out. Per any dealership, they have their pro's and con's and I just didn't want anyone to avoid giving them business outright because of this particularly argued situation. That's all.
> 
> I should call VWoA and personally speak with them about it. You are right. It's just been one of those things that I've been dealing with for so long that it has moved down the totem pole of things I'd like to spend my time doing at the moment. I've put it on a short list, though, for when I do get time.
> 
> Can you link to the Golfmk6 thread you're referring to?


So one or 2 people on the Vortex don't give the dealer business - what's the impact on their bottom line? They probably have hundreds of clients who know nothing of car discussion forums or are simply leasing the vehicles and don't give a damn.

The only ones shafted are those who actually own the car. ride106 posted the link and there's a ton of info there. 

Definitely give them a call and say that you're concerned about the safety of the vehicle and you're embarrassed by it. You'll have to escalate and pull teeth but don't let it die. Good luck!


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

So my car finally made the infamous clutch hoot last night at 40,013 miles (went away as the car warmed up) 

I took the car in a week ago for a chirp the transmission makes when shifting into 2nd gear from 1st but the service advisor said that it would be $900 to take apart the trans if they find that its not an internal transmission problem  I asked them to hold off on that.. 

I wonder if these two sounds are somehow related.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

south bend stg2 silent holding strong and still no more noise


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dubman, if you have this sound: http://youtu.be/9mfCZzT8qwQ 

when shifting INTO first gear, make no mistake - VW should repair this. I think the powertrain warranty is 5 years / 60,000 but I'm not sure. 

Most of us, including me, have had the dealer threaten with teardown costs if they determine the problem to be my fault. More still have had VW almost refuse to repair it with upgraded parts. 

You definitely need to keep the heat on VW and open a case with VWoA if you have to because this is a relatively common problem. There are revised versions of the Throw-out bearing, clutch kit and flywheel that have eliminated the clutch hoot for everyone so far. See this thread (and the golfmk6.com one as well) for the part list and good luck. Keep us posted 



Also, update: No noise for me after about 4500 miles.


----------



## mr.raz (Jan 31, 2011)

2010 GTI. had the "noise" last 6 months when starting in first after reversing in the mornings. Didn't think too much of it. Cluth started slipping last week. This week its slipping regularly. Don't think it'll be driveable come next week. 63k miles. WTF.


----------



## mr.raz (Jan 31, 2011)

I was just driving by the stealership on 27 in Edison so I decided to stop and ask if they are aware of this issue. I was told not to pay attention to "that vortex stuff it's just people complaining" :facepalm:


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

mr.raz said:


> I was just driving by the stealership on 27 in Edison so I decided to stop and ask if they are aware of this issue. I was told not to pay attention to "that vortex stuff it's just people complaining" :facepalm:


 I can understand somewhat this kind of sentiment among mechanics. Its probably similar to what doctors experience when patients come in after a few days on WebMD. In this particular case though, web forums are the only way to expose an issue like this. There might be a few hundred cars out of several thousand sold, and each dealer may only see a case like this once or never. 

That aside, the issue exists... if the dealership is not familiar with it, VWoA will be. There are several users who have fought tooth and nail to get their stuff resolved with corporate and I think that's the only reason the rest of us have seen revised clutch parts. 

Not sure about your 63k on the odometer though regarding warranty repair. Keep us posted.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't think the noise and clutch slipping are related. Mine has been making the noise intermittently for the last 40k miles, and regularly the last 20k. The transmission only slips in 6th gear, deep torque pulls on Stage 2 tune, does not slip stock, which seems to be another issue all together. My dealer essentially laughed at me when I had 40k miles and asked them to explore the issue under warranty. I figured I am going to let it ride it out until clutch gives up the ghost. I'll install the revised TOB when I do the clutch this winter. I find, once the transmission and car heat up, the noise goes away. For me, having a 2008.5 wi/ 66k on it, I've given up trying to get help from the dealer/VWOA. For you mk6 guys, I would demand remediation.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

I made a video of the chirp I get when shifting into 2nd. There's no clutch hoot as the car was already warm by the time I took this video. 

The tire noises muffle most of the sounds.. its very faint in the video but you can still kind of hear it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoeRo8Pipto 


I've e-mailed VWoA and gotten a response from them. They want to coordinate with the dealership and have me take the car in again :thumbup:


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kinda sounds like its related to a synchro


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

I just dropped the car off. (for the 2nd time) They're going to be holding onto it until Monday. 
I got the regional case manager involved with my case already, hopefully everything will work out! 


UPDATE: 

Just picked the car up, they didn't take a look at it yet and since they're not going to be able to look at it _until_ monday, the rental wouldn't be covered for over the weekend. 

I spoke with the RCM, Nancy. She seems like a nice lady. She told me that she would pay for the todays rental since I was min-informed by the dealer but they wouldn't be touching my car until Monday and therefor vw could not cover a rental over the weekend. 

She also told me that the clutch will not be covered under any warranty whatsoever since it is a manual transmission. 

I'm planning to take the car in again on Monday - how do I handle the warranty issue with the clutch?


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

All you can do is keep climbing the ladder. Ask to speak to her supervisor, that's really an unacceptable answer without them even assessing the situation. A shame the regional tech already claims that clutches never fall under warranty - even the service techs will explain that its hit or miss. 

Obviously, the m/t is a gray area. The techs have a point when they say "we weren't there for the last 25xxx miles so we don't know how you drive it", but if there's a defect (which there is) than it needs to be replaced under the powertrain warranty. 

You may to have to explain that you can't in good conscience purchase another VW if they refuse to honor their warranties, let alone recommend one to a friend or family member. PM either me, CobraKing, Allset, or Hyde16 to hear our tales in excessive detail. We've all been through it. 

Frankly, I think the fact that VW has developed revised versions of clutch parts - especially the throw-out bearing - indicates that they are at least aware of the issue and they should honor warranties on it. I want to believe that all of the regional managers just aren't familiar with the issue (rather than VW actively trying to screw us). Good luck 

Also, there are many of us who have kept and scanned our work orders showing what was replaced under warranty. I had the clutch kit (ending in -jx), TOB (ending in -f) and flywheel (ending in -h) "replaced by VW during a one-time good-faith repair". Whatever that means.


----------



## mr.raz (Jan 31, 2011)

so what's the part # on the updated TOB again?


----------



## mr.raz (Jan 31, 2011)

just called the parts dept. I was told 0A5141671F but he couldn't tell me if this is an updated part or the same one that's on my car already because VW only keeps the most recent part #'s in the system.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

mr.raz said:


> just called the parts dept. I was told 0A5141671F but he couldn't tell me if this is an updated part or the same one that's on my car already because VW only keeps the most recent part #'s in the system.



these are the current (updated) parts...

06-j-141-015-jx - clutch kit
oa5-141-671-f - TOB/Slave Cylinder
06j-105-266-h - flywheel


good luck


----------



## mr.raz (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## DrewCC2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who posted on this thread. The information in it was really helpful to me when dealing with my VW dealer about this problem with my 2010 CC. 

It took me three visits to get them to do anything about it! First time, I demonstrated the sound to a technician. The service manager wasn't there to deal with it that day so they told me come back when he is there to hear it. I returned to the dealer but could not reproduce the sound for the manager. At that point I was really frustrated. Then I found this thread, realized it was the same problem and that it was worse when the clutch was under heavy load like starting on a hill. Today, I took a tech out on a hill and reproduced the sound multiple times and then he drove it and did it himself. THEN, after three times in their service department, they found a service bulletin about the problem (I am shocked they didn't find it sooner! Proof that they were just shining me and not trying to dig into the issue at all) and will be putting a new JX clutch kit in tomorrow. I'm worried though because they won't put in a revised TOB or flywheel since the bulletin only instructs them to replace the clutch kit! Their attitude towards forums is equally as dismissive as other users' experiences expressed on this thread. So I guess I just have to hope the sound doesn't stick around after I get the car back. The manager says VW has identified the problem as the springs in the clutch disc. 

Wish me luck. I'll post the results.


----------



## DrewCC2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

I forgot to say that my CC has 34k on it, stage 1 GIAC software. I first noticed the noise a few months after buying it certified pre-owned last July.


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting! They said they found a bulletin? That might be the first news we've heard of this. Not that it matters, just about everyone has to put up with at least some amount of arguing. 

Glad the forums could help you out.


----------



## DrewCC2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah they found a bulletin that uses the same words we've been using on here i.e. "hooting,""chirp." Also, the service rep just called me to say that the TOB is part of the updated kit so I'm feeling much better about it.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

DrewCC2010 said:


> Yeah they found a bulletin that uses the same words we've been using on here i.e. "hooting,""chirp." Also, the service rep just called me to say that the TOB is part of the updated kit so I'm feeling much better about it.


 Please ask the dealership for the service / bulletin (TSB) number.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

A TSB number would be very helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## DrewCC2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

I got my car back and it feels and sounds great. Clutch feels great and no more hooting or weird noises. They replaced the TOB as well as the clutch kit. Here are the part numbers: 

06J141015JX Clutch Kit 
0A5141671F Bearing 
N90320701 Screw (6) 
02F141143A Washer 

I don't have the TSB number but I will call on Monday and get it. The service manager told me that around 25,000 cars have/may have this fault. Yes...25 thousand cars. Not many I guess when you think about how many cars VW makes and sells but still sounds like a huge number to me.


----------



## DrewCC2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

The TSB number is #2028783. The TSB was released in April of 2012. VW models CC, GTI, Eos, Jetta and Passat from 2010 to 2012 with 6 speed manual trans could have this problem. I hope this is helpful!


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay.. Just got word from the dealer. VW is only going to cover 40% of the repair for the clutch even with the TSB no that I provided them. 

:bs:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

dub*man said:


> Okay.. Just got word from the dealer. VW is only going to cover 40% of the repair for the clutch even with the TSB no that I provided them.
> 
> :bs:


 PM me with your email address so I can send you my invoice showing full warranty coverage. You should not pay this.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

glad to see this is all coming together finally :thumbup:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

DrewCC2010 said:


> The TSB number is #2028783. The TSB was released in April of 2012. VW models CC, GTI, Eos, Jetta and Passat from 2010 to 2012 with 6 speed manual trans could have this problem. I hope this is helpful!


 bah, no 2009 GTI TSB?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

heimbachae said:


> bah, no 2009 GTI TSB?


 Mine's an '08.5 TSI with this issue. Sucks for us, I suppose.


----------



## DrewCC2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

The service manager I dealt with told me the TSB applied to only 2010-2012 models. That's horrible about the 40% BS...


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

DrewCC2010 said:


> The service manager I dealt with told me the TSB applied to only 2010-2012 models.


 Great... Why is this only a problem with the '10-'12 when VW switched to the TSI in '08.5? Seems too coincidental... Any problems from the TDI guys? They would be the only ones getting the 6 speed manual trans right?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Drew, the part you listed (02F141143A Washer) comes up as an o-ring. 
Are you sure it's a washer? 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/02F141143A/ES5340/ 

Does anyone know the hardware needed to replace the bolts used to secure the transmission? 
I've dropped my trans a few times and would love to get new bolts. 



DrewCC2010 said:


> I got my car back and it feels and sounds great. Clutch feels great and no more hooting or weird noises. They replaced the TOB as well as the clutch kit. Here are the part numbers:
> 
> 06J141015JX Clutch Kit
> 0A5141671F Bearing
> ...


----------



## MK6GLIr (Apr 12, 2012)

ive been having an issue with my clutch as well for the last 4-6 thousand miles. I have a 2012 gli and my clutch occassionally slips when i get on it to 2nd to 3rd gear. I was told by the dealer that they would look at it but if its not a manufactures defect itll cost me $700 :banghead:

Any ideas of what this could be? Cars only got 9800 miles on it


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

MK6GLIr said:


> ive been having an issue with my clutch as well for the last 4-6 thousand miles. I have a 2012 gli and my clutch occassionally slips when i get on it to 2nd to 3rd gear. I was told by the dealer that they would look at it but if its not a manufactures defect itll cost me $700 :banghead:
> 
> Any ideas of what this could be? Cars only got 9800 miles on it



Its a glazed Clutch disc, unfortunately its a wear and tear issue, no warranty usually... nothing is really wrong with your clutch, it will still perform fine, just have an annoying sound, my recommendation? Turn your music up louder until your clutch starts to slip, then replace all components...


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

VW has offered 60% coverage to me even with the TSB for my 11' GTI. 
I'm at 40k so thats their reasoning for not covering it fully. I did mention the issue at my 30k service but there is no record of that. 

This should be taken care of under power train since it's a clutch/TOB/flywheel related problem.

This really sucks....


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

dub*man said:


> VW has offered 60% coverage to me even with the TSB for my 11' GTI.
> I'm at 40k so thats their reasoning for not covering it fully. I did mention the issue at my 30k service but there is no record of that.
> 
> This should be taken care of under power train since it's a clutch/TOB/flywheel related problem.
> ...


Is VWoA offering the 60% off or is the dealership offering that?

regardless, FIGHT IT!

they are probably going with the coverage of a clutch being covered up to 36k miles.
I think that is what they told me when I originally stated my issue at 7k on my CC and had a heck of a time
trying to duplicate the noise.
after about 25k miles, the noise was easier to replicate.

The fact that they issued a TSB shows that VWoA are aware that they designed a faulty part (TOB) and
that they have now corrected the problem with the new design.

I'd b*tch, b*tch, and b*tch some more.

I'd hope they'd cover it, especially if you are the original owner and have done all the proper services.

with all the quirks of my new GLI, I am so on the fence any more about owning VW...
I have been a long time supporter of theirs but lately my mind is starting to change.

I sure hope their quality control hasn't gone back down the toilet like it did in the late 90s to early 2000s. :what:

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

John2.8GLI said:


> Its a glazed Clutch disc, unfortunately its a wear and tear issue, no warranty usually... nothing is really wrong with your clutch, it will still perform fine, just have an annoying sound, my recommendation? Turn your music up louder until your clutch starts to slip, then replace all components...


that's what i did, and i'm over 80k :beer:


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

cuckoo4watches said:


> Is VWoA offering the 60% off or is the dealership offering that?
> 
> regardless, FIGHT IT!
> 
> ...



This is VWoA offering the 60% (up from 40%...) I'm going to speak with a RCM supervisor today. I'll post the outcome.


----------



## Brizo (Aug 22, 2012)

*VW Passat Turbo Owl Hooting noise on 08 Passat 1.9 tdi*

Hi Guys

Great that i came across this thread.

i am having the same issue and wanted to know if anyone has any details to contact VW direct with the Fault Bulletin?


----------



## ride106 (Aug 13, 2010)

Brizo,

There is a ton of information on this thread. It will take you a little while, but I would read through every post before asking specific questions... Just about everything you need to know is already documented. 

There is another related thread for the GTIs (which share the transmission with Passats) located at http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28837&highlight=throw+bearing&page=999

In a nutshell, VW will either do one of three things depending on your mileage and local dealership:

1. warranty the repair for your *clutch, flywheel and throw-out bearing* without any hassle
2. refuse to pay anything and claim that the noise is the fault of the driver
3. some combination of the two, resulting in either full warranty or partial coverage.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had this issue since the car was new, and I'm now crossing 83K on my 2009 GTI. if anyone was wondering how long they can go....


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Perfect storm of dealer forgetfulness and right place at right time, and I'm getting this fixed under the powertrain warranty.. Long story short, I asked my dealer about the TSB. Dealer called regional rep. Regional rep on vacation. Dealer doesn't appear to have followed up. I called and got no return phone calls. I go in for parts after writing dealer off and even traveling with the car on a flatbed for major service recently. I see the service guy that hadn't called me back and reintroduce myself Later that day, I get a call that they magically got in touch with the regional service rep and he said "fix it." 

So color me super pleased. Nice to get a basically new clutch at 50K miles. It was worth the wait with my local VW service. Better late than never.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

That's awesome. VW won't budge with my partial coverage offer (and i'm pretty sure it's expired now since the 30 day window has passed) 

I'm at 40k 

Too bad for me


----------



## BoyBlunder99 (Jul 12, 2010)

dub*man said:


> That's awesome. VW won't budge with my partial coverage offer (and i'm pretty sure it's expired now since the 30 day window has passed)
> 
> I'm at 40k
> 
> Too bad for me


 I'm in this exact boat. Super frustrating, even with the TSB. 46k miles, and not covered under power train warranty.


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Any updates to this? Or have all the clutches been fixed?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Mine was fixed on Tuesday. No more noise. Clutch feels great!


----------



## ahflam (Oct 4, 2012)

So from reading all the pages, it appears that if the problem arises for 2010+ cars there is a pretty good chance that it'll be fixed by the dealer.

Curious if anyone with an 08.5-09 one has had this problem diagnosed and fixed by dealer under warranty. I am still under warranty until March and my 09 just started to hoot recently but only on really cold mornings (mornings cold enough with frost on the lawn) but its fine one its warm.

Thanks!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

ahflam said:


> So from reading all the pages, it appears that if the problem arises for 2010+ cars there is a pretty good chance that it'll be fixed by the dealer.
> 
> Curious if anyone with an 08.5-09 one has had this problem diagnosed and fixed by dealer under warranty. I am still under warranty until March and my 09 just started to hoot recently but only on really cold mornings (mornings cold enough with frost on the lawn) but its fine one its warm.
> 
> Thanks!


Cold mornings is when it is most common. If you're still under the 36K mile warranty, it should be covered. If you're talking about the powertrain warranty, from what I have been told, coverage is less likely. Mine was a unique situation of getting forgotten by a service writer and regional rep for about two months, then politely asking why they had forgotten about me. Goodwill kicked in, and my clutch was replaced.


----------



## ahflam (Oct 4, 2012)

dcbc said:


> Cold mornings is when it is most common. If you're still under the 36K mile warranty, it should be covered. If you're talking about the powertrain warranty, from what I have been told, coverage is less likely. Mine was a unique situation of getting forgotten by a service writer and regional rep for about two months, then politely asking why they had forgotten about me. Goodwill kicked in, and my clutch was replaced.


Thanks dcbc,

I think I am under the 4 Year/80k KM basic warranty and 5 Year/100k KM powertrain warranty so hopefully I can get this fixed. I'll take it into the dealer next week once I video it since its warmed up the past 2 days and see if anything can be done!


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

My GTI made this sound when it was new but got louder after stg.1 & Carbonio intake. I did software & intake at 1000 miles. Now at 9500 miles a year latter & a lot of upgrades, the sound is no longer present. I have a SB stg.2 endurance clutch but haven't had to install it yet.


----------



## jem286 (Oct 23, 2010)

ya i have a 2012 with 30k on it. Was getting the noise last week. Took it in only had the car 5 days my dealer is replacing the clutch kit and the tbo at no cost to me thanks for some of the info in this thread....

on another note the loner is a 2013 outback 2.5i its killing me


----------



## catch954 (Nov 13, 2012)

*need help!*

i have an 09 cc 6sp.. my car is doing the same out of first gear, hard to get out and it does howl, screach. its driving me crazy. can you please tell me what dealer you went to, i also live on long island, thank you, fred


----------



## catch954 (Nov 13, 2012)

*help!*

my previous message iis for ding/chavez,


----------



## kwh4375 (Jan 30, 2001)

Really glad I found this thread as I have been experiencing the clutch sound in 1st or R. I took it to the dealer yesterday, with the TSB bulletin number in hand. They were clueless about it, and eventually found it in the database. Fortunately I was able to replicate the noise while at the dealer and the noise was exactly the same as that in the TSB. They are ordering the clutch assembly now. Will post back with an update on what they replace.


----------



## iammikeDOTorg (May 22, 2007)

*Me too!*

Also having this work performed at the moment. I didn't know of the TSB and they had trouble repro'ing the issue, but finally did after letting the car sit overnight.

2010 GTI, 18k miles (75% highway).


----------



## kwh4375 (Jan 30, 2001)

So just a quick update. Kings VW in Cincinnati, OH replaced the entire clutch kit after I alerted them to the TSB AND was able to replicate the noise with a tech in the car. All under warranty. They also found that the water pump was leaking and replaced that as well, under warranty. 

Great service from them. They also gave me a loaner.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

So I'm facing this same issue.
Car is at the dealer currently, tech reproduced the issue, dealer is waiting on VWoA to provide them with the course or action - should have the verdict tomorrow.
I informed my service advisor of the TSB mentioned in this thread. I have a case opened with VWoA which has been escalated to reg manager.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

if anyone needs my invoice proving the warranty work email me at [email protected]


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

ilyaamex said:


> So I'm facing this same issue.
> Car is at the dealer currently, tech reproduced the issue, dealer is waiting on VWoA to provide them with the course or action - should have the verdict tomorrow.
> I informed my service advisor of the TSB mentioned in this thread. I have a case opened with VWoA which has been escalated to reg manager.
> Fingers crossed.


 So the official diag from the dealer is that TSB. VWoA refused to cover anything at this point because the cause is not known (manufacturer defect vs wear&tear). I authorized $880 for the dealer to drop the tranny. Once they have access to the clutch assembly they will determine the cause and either cover the disassembly+fix or not.
Dealer providing the loaner thankfully, can't wait to get out of the rental ford. 

What's bothering me at this point is that the TSB instructs to install the IMPROVED clutch assembly. So logically this widespread problem occurs because of the ****ty clutch ass-y from the factory. Or am I missing something here?

By the way, I'm out of regular warranty but still have powertrain at 49k mi


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Two options..... go to another dealer who will warranty it (people have moved to different dealers before) or buy a full aftermarket clutch and be done with it. If you want a discount on Clutchmasters kits let me know. I'm helping some people out on this thread with pointing them to the best deal online for these kits.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

HYDE16 said:


> Two options..... go to another dealer who will warranty it (people have moved to different dealers before) or buy a full aftermarket clutch and be done with it. If you want a discount on Clutchmasters kits let me know. I'm helping some people out on this thread with pointing them to the best deal online for these kits.


 It's not up to the dealer, VWoA is calling the shots. I'm going to stay patient and see if they will cover me or not.
I have been thinking about the upgraded clutch but haven't done any research on the clutchmasters. Can you recommend something close to stock that will hold stage 2? I'm not tuned but if I must upgrade the clutch than might as well. I hear good things about southbend kits too by the way


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

Found this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tch-Masters-Clutch-Kits-on-sale-CTS-Turbo-***

Very helpful


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

That was the exact thread I was going to post. I would recommend the FX350 full face clutch.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

Here goes. VWoA offered to cover 35% of the cost to replace the clutch assembly, flywheel and the TOB. My service manager was able to up them to 75% coverage.

I'm happy with the news, however I do believe the issue to be a manufacturer defect which should be covered under powertrain warranty in full. I'm waiting for the technician's report to see what exactly has caused the failure so I can investigate further. 

VWoA's reasoning for not covering 100% is as follows:
1. Second owner
2. No 40k service done to the vehicle
3. Intake manifold has been replaced on "good will" already
4. Clutch is not covered under powertrain warranty

I'm OK with paying for the repairs, but I need my peace of mind that I'm not being screwed out of otherwise warrantied repair.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

Got my answer: 
VWoA case manager spoke directly with Volkswagen's Corporate Warranty to verify which warranty the TOB (failed part) is under, to be completely sure, and VWoA Warranty dept verified that it is not a Powertrain item. It is under New Vehicle Warranty. 
This is why the repair is not covered 100% (I'm at 49k miles) 
Parts are en route, mind at peace, my dealer & service manager are fantastic to deal with :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

ilyaamex said:


> Got my answer:
> VWoA case manager spoke directly with Volkswagen's Corporate Warranty to verify which warranty the TOB (failed part) is under, to be completely sure, and VWoA Warranty dept verified that it is not a Powertrain item. It is under New Vehicle Warranty.
> This is why the repair is not covered 100% (I'm at 49k miles)
> Parts are en route, mind at peace, my dealer & service manager are fantastic to deal with :thumbup: :beer:


 Glad you got some of it covered.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

Picked up the car today. The difference in clutch feel and function is night and day. I think I've been driving on bad clutch for over 10k thinking it's normal.
They replaced the clutch kit, flywheel and the TOB with updated parts.
Total cost $1879.48, 75% of which was covered by VWoA.
Car in service for 9 days, 6 of which I had a loaner. PM me if anyone has further questions!


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

So you paid aprox $450 for a new clutch installed by the dealer? That ain't bad considering.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

gsprobe said:


> So you paid aprox $450 for a new clutch installed by the dealer? That ain't bad considering.


Right. Clutch plate, pressure plate, flywheel and TOB. They also bled the clutch afterwards


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

2010 with the same issue. Bought the car in November with 37.5k on it and heard it once in the first month or two. Car now has just under 41k. Now I hear it on cold mornings, sometimes in 1st, but mainly in reverse.

I have a CPO warranty until 75k, this should be covered right?


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

golfIVever said:


> 2010 with the same issue. Bought the car in November with 37.5k on it and heard it once in the first month or two. Car now has just under 41k. Now I hear it on cold mornings, sometimes in 1st, but mainly in reverse.
> 
> I have a CPO warranty until 75k, this should be covered right?


I would imagine so!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

golfIVever said:


> 2010 with the same issue. Bought the car in November with 37.5k on it and heard it once in the first month or two. Car now has just under 41k. Now I hear it on cold mornings, sometimes in 1st, but mainly in reverse.
> 
> I have a CPO warranty until 75k, this should be covered right?


I have about 33k on mine and it makes a screeching high pitched sound only when cold. Once it warms up it is quiet. I've just ignored it since it drives fine. If my clutch goes I am just going the aftermaket route.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> I have about 33k on mine and it makes a screeching high pitched sound only when cold. Once it warms up it is quiet. I've just ignored it since it drives fine. If my clutch goes I am just going the aftermaket route.


I would take it in before the warranty expires and ask to put in my own clutch


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Spoke to my mechanic, who works for VW, but does my out of warranty stuff on the side.

He hadn't heard of it, but looked it up and found the TSB. He sent me the following, thought I would post for informational purposes.


























Will be taking my car to the dealership this weekend, as my CC is CPO, will post the results.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

ilyaamex said:


> I would take it in before the warranty expires and ask to put in my own clutch


Maybe I will just to see what they say. My car was also a demo car, so I don't know how badly abused it was before I bought it. It oly had 13k on it when I got it though. This noise just started though..


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn I wish this was covered on the 2009's...


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm at 38,499 miles and have been experiencing the issue since roughly 25,000 miles. I took it to the dealer multiple times for the issue and they were never able to duplicate it. They documented it at the 30,000 maintenance and I'm hoping to take it in for the 40,000 mile service soon. Lately it has gotten reslly bad. Has anyone with my mileage gotten it fixed under warranty?

http://youtu.be/pNGeFB1RonA


----------



## tylor36 (Sep 19, 2006)

*09' Wolfsburg 2.0T*

Hey guys I have read through this entire thread, even took the suggestion on reversing into a curb to recreate the noise. I have a link below to youtube, I am trying to figure out if its the same noise everyone else is describing. I also see the above TSB is only for MY '10 and newer. Mine is an 09' Wolfsburg. The noise is definitely more noticeable when its cold outside. 

http://youtu.be/suOnVUK7hLo


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

tylor36 said:


> Hey guys I have read through this entire thread, even took the suggestion on reversing into a curb to recreate the noise. I have a link below to youtube, I am trying to figure out if its the same noise everyone else is describing. I also see the above TSB is only for MY '10 and newer. Mine is an 09' Wolfsburg. The noise is definitely more noticeable when its cold outside.
> 
> http://youtu.be/suOnVUK7hLo


If I remember correctly that's how mine started out about a year and a half ago. Now it's really bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylor36 (Sep 19, 2006)

malibuboats91 said:


> If I remember correctly that's how mine started out about a year and a half ago. Now it's really bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think I am going to take it in soon. I am hoping they do something about it when I show them the video. I just hope I don't get a problem because it is an 09'. I only bought this jetta at 42,XXX miles, the turbo failed a month after I purchased it(43XXXmiles). I haven't had the best record with it so far.

*EDIT*
It was difficult for me to reproduce it, it would happen randomly. I would suggest you try the suggestion about putting the wheel up against a curb, that is how I reproduced it. Just make sure the curb is tall enough so you don't fly over it and chew up your bumper


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

tylor36 said:


> Yeah I think I am going to take it in soon. I am hoping they do something about it when I show them the video. I just hope I don't get a problem because it is an 09'. I only bought this jetta at 42,XXX miles, the turbo failed a month after I purchased it(43XXXmiles). I haven't had the best record with it so far.
> 
> *EDIT*
> It was difficult for me to reproduce it, it would happen randomly. I would suggest you try the suggestion about putting the wheel up against a curb, that is how I reproduced it. Just make sure the curb is tall enough so you don't fly over it and chew up your bumper


Why don't you just put your e-brake on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylor36 (Sep 19, 2006)

malibuboats91 said:


> Why don't you just put your e-brake on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to do that, and the time i tried it I could not reproduce the sound.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Have any of you pulled the e-brake to duplicate the issue at the dealer? I'm taking mine in on Monday but its so intermittent that I want to make sure I can reproduce it. The e-brake trick works every time for me but I don't want to make them think I'm abusing my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been messing around trying to figure out how to duplicate it and I figured out a way to even when it is warm. I was on a very slight incline and would let it start rolling back. I would slowly let out the clutch and hit the gas when it needed it. Every time it worked for me. Hopefully mine gets fixed tomorrow morning.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just talked to the service writer and everything is covered except the throw out bearing because of my mileage (38,700). I'm buying the throw out bearing and they will replace it right away for free. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylor36 (Sep 19, 2006)

malibuboats91 said:


> Just talked to the service writer and everything is covered except the throw out bearing because of my mileage (38,700). I'm buying the throw out bearing and they will replace it right away for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you go in and explain it? Did you just have to reproduce the problem and they didn't give you any trouble?


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

tylor36 said:


> How did you go in and explain it? Did you just have to reproduce the problem and they didn't give you any trouble?


I took it in for the 40k service and I mentioned to the guy on the phone last week what my problem was. Went there this morning with the TSB, my video and part numbers. I told him what was going on and he said he researched it all out for me this morning. Came to talk to me about 2.5 hours later and said everything will be covered under goodwill because the problem was documented before my 3yr/36000 warranty was up. The only thing that wasn't covered is the TOB. I asked if they duplicated it and he said the tech heard it briefly, but he is giving me the benefit of the doubt. I asked if I can buy the TOB and have then replace it and he said they'll do it free of labor since if will all be apart. I just have to figure out if I should buy the LUK one or the OEM Audi/VW one that ecs sells. I really feel like I lucked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylor36 (Sep 19, 2006)

malibuboats91 said:


> I took it in for the 40k service and I mentioned to the guy on the phone last week what my problem was. Went there this morning with the TSB, my video and part numbers. I told him what was going on and he said he researched it all out for me this morning. Came to talk to me about 2.5 hours later and said everything will be covered under goodwill because the problem was documented before my 3yr/36000 warranty was up. The only thing that wasn't covered is the TOB. I asked if they duplicated it and he said the tech heard it briefly, but he is giving me the benefit of the doubt. I asked if I can buy the TOB and have then replace it and he said they'll do it free of labor since if will all be apart. I just have to figure out if I should buy the LUK one or the OEM Audi/VW one that ecs sells. I really feel like I lucked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I really wish that TSB said 09' too. It is my understanding these parts are the same in the 09' and 10', but I guess I won't know until I take it in.

THanks for the updates!


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

tylor36 said:


> Yeah I really wish that TSB said 09' too. It is my understanding these parts are the same in the 09' and 10', but I guess I won't know until I take it in.
> 
> THanks for the updates!


If I were you I'd still take it in. The service writer told me that when they put my car info in the TSB popped up. Maybe there is one for your model year too. Do you know the build date of your car? My 2010 was made in August of 2009 so its possible we have the same parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstWburg (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm very interested to hear what happens for your 2009--I have an '09 Wolfsburg (52k miles) myself experiencing the exact same issue: A definite "hoot" or "chirp" going into first while under load. (I first noticed it when coming out of a stop on a hill). Noise is much more noticeable/prevalent in the cold.

When I had it checked at the dealer, they were unable to replicate the noise on their own and couldn't find a related TSB (for a 2009)... Tech said he experienced "no abnormal issues with the clutch" and I didn't push b/c I hadn't stumbled upon this thread yet.

Any advice as to how I should proceed since there isn't a TSB? Should this issue be covered by a 5yr/60k mile powertrain warranty?


----------



## tylor36 (Sep 19, 2006)

jstWburg said:


> I'm very interested to hear what happens for your 2009--I have an '09 Wolfsburg (52k miles) myself experiencing the exact same issue: A definite "hoot" or "chirp" going into first while under load. (I first noticed it when coming out of a stop on a hill). Noise is much more noticeable/prevalent in the cold.
> 
> When I had it checked at the dealer, they were unable to replicate the noise on their own and couldn't find a related TSB (for a 2009)... Tech said he experienced "no abnormal issues with the clutch" and I didn't push b/c I hadn't stumbled upon this thread yet.
> 
> Any advice as to how I should proceed since there isn't a TSB? Should this issue be covered by a 5yr/60k mile powertrain warranty?


If you take a look on page 10, I have a youtube video of the sound in mine. I am guessing you bought you Wolfsburg new? I think the general tips from '10 and newer is it was covered under power train warranty because of the throw out bearing and the TSB for the clutch. Fortunately mine is covered under CPO, I may try and take it in this week and get them to hear it. I would suggest you try using the e-brake and seeing if you can recreate it for the dealership. Mine has a little over 52K on it, but as I said, I would be covered under CPO if they decide to cover it.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

If anyone has to buy a new throwout bearing I would avoid getting it at ECS. They have the "f" revision pictured on their website, but are sending out an old model. I received one with the faulty 2 piece slave shaft and not the single slave shaft. I ended up buying the correct one at the dealer for $30 more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samguan (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a 2009 with the power train warranty left and having this problem. Mostly when the engine is cold and during high load(uphill)

What should I do? Will they do anything about it? Will they charge me to just check?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The vehicles have a 5 yr 60k warranty. However if you didnt opt for the extended b2b warranty, you'll get charged a fee for diagnosis. I took mine in because of this, made an appt but had to cancel due to scheduling conflicts. I made a video of the noise (I would suggest doing the same).

Still have not had it do it more than once a day (first thing in AM after a cold night). Even then, its not every morning. I found it to do it after sitting for 2 nights (fri and sat), start in on Sunday and it makes the noise when going in reverse on flat ground and will sometimes do it again as I go into 1st after I back up my driveway.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> The vehicles have a 5 yr 60k warranty. However if you didnt opt for the extended b2b warranty, you'll get charged a fee for diagnosis. I took mine in because of this, made an appt but had to cancel due to scheduling conflicts. I made a video of the noise (I would suggest doing the same).
> 
> Still have not had it do it more than once a day (first thing in AM after a cold night). Even then, its not every morning. I found it to do it after sitting for 2 nights (fri and sat), start in on Sunday and it makes the noise when going in reverse on flat ground and will sometimes do it again as I go into 1st after I back up my driveway.


Try going on an incline and rolling back then engaging the clutch then till back again and let out the clutch. That's how I got the dealer to duplicate mine. I could make it happen whenever I wanted too that way. 

I just had a new TOB and clutch kit installed yesterday. My clutch has never felt this good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> Try going on an incline and rolling back then engaging the clutch then till back again and let out the clutch. That's how I got the dealer to duplicate mine. I could make it happen whenever I wanted too that way.
> 
> I just had a new TOB and clutch kit installed yesterday. My clutch has never felt this good.
> 
> ...


Ive tried that when leaving the dealer. Maybe the incline wasnt steep enough. My driveway is...Ill try when I get home tonight.

How many miles are on your car? Ive got ~49k and it started doing this when I got back from Afghanistan in December.

Did they replace everything at no charge to you?


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Ive tried that when leaving the dealer. Maybe the incline wasnt steep enough. My driveway is...Ill try when I get home tonight.
> 
> How many miles are on your car? Ive got ~49k and it started doing this when I got back from Afghanistan in December.
> 
> Did they replace everything at no charge to you?


I could do it anytime I was able to roll back/forward. When you start rolling start letting the clutch out then hit the gas a little when needed. It was easiest to duplicate in reverse or with the e-brake on. 

My car has 39,000 miles on it and the problem started at around 25,000 miles. I took it in at the 30k service and mentioned the issue and they couldn't duplicate it. For my 40k service I took the TSB along and the replaced it with no issues. I just had to pay for the TOB because that wasn't covered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> I could do it anytime I was able to roll back/forward. When you start rolling start letting the clutch out then hit the gas a little when needed. It was easiest to duplicate in reverse or with the e-brake on.
> 
> My car has 39,000 miles on it and the problem started at around 25,000 miles. I took it in at the 30k service and mentioned the issue and they couldn't duplicate it. For my 40k service I took the TSB along and the replaced it with no issues. I just had to pay for the TOB because that wasn't covered.
> 
> ...


My concern here was the service adviser very promptly pulled out his warranty coverage book and was flashing me the parts that are covered by the powertrain warranty. Im almost guaranteeing that theyll try to say they wont cover it due to it being a wear item, then Ill have to fight with VWoA...

Ive read through 21 pages on the golf forum regarding this and some are getting everything completely covered (minus TOB) and some are getting it partially covered...this bothers me.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> My concern here was the service adviser very promptly pulled out his warranty coverage book and was flashing me the parts that are covered by the powertrain warranty. Im almost guaranteeing that theyll try to say they wont cover it due to it being a wear item, then Ill have to fight with VWoA...
> 
> Ive read through 21 pages on the golf forum regarding this and some are getting everything completely covered (minus TOB) and some are getting it partially covered...this bothers me.


If I were you I would take the TSB there and show it to him then try to duplicate the issue. If you have issues finding the TSB PM me with your email address and I'll send it you you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Co_photog (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine was making the same nose. I took it to the dealer was told not cover under cpo or drivetrain. Car only had 21,000 miles on it. I called VOA they had the dealer cover it because of the TSB. car drives and even handle better in the snow I think my clutch was going for a while.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Co_photog said:


> Mine was making the same nose. I took it to the dealer was told not cover under cpo or drivetrain. Car only had 21,000 miles on it. I called VOA they had the dealer cover it because of the TSB. car drives and even handle better in the snow I think my clutch was going for a while.


Did they just replace the clutch kit on yours? I had the same situation and just had a new clutch kit and TOB installed on Monday. The clutch has never felt this good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I cant seem to get the noise to come back after the initial start in the morning. Ive tried holding the ebrake button in and driving. Clutch stays quiet and doesnt slip, went on a steep hill and tried reverse and forward to no avail. I have yet to reschedule me appointment because of this. 

I do have 2 videos of proof that the noise happens but if they cant reproduce it, im sure they'll say there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Co_photog (Feb 26, 2013)

malibuboats91 said:


> Did they just replace the clutch kit on yours? I had the same situation and just had a new clutch kit and TOB installed on Monday. The clutch has never felt this good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


They replaced the clutch kit not the tob on mine. But i agree the clutch feels great. I also find i have better traction in the snow for some reason


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> I cant seem to get the noise to come back after the initial start in the morning. Ive tried holding the ebrake button in and driving. Clutch stays quiet and doesnt slip, went on a steep hill and tried reverse and forward to no avail. I have yet to reschedule me appointment because of this.
> 
> I do have 2 videos of proof that the noise happens but if they cant reproduce it, im sure they'll say there's nothing wrong with it.


Well, they probably believe you, but they can't do a diagnosis from a video. If I were a technician or service manager, that would not be enough to convince me to sign off on a warranty claim, because if it doesn't fix the problem, and it is later discovered to be something else, somebody's paying for that clutch assembly (and labour), and I'm guessing it's not going to be VW.

So, you have two options: drop the car off the night before so they can be the first to start it in the morning, or wait until it gets worse. I chose the latter, because it didn't bother me that much and I'm nowhere near the end of my warranty. However, it's at the point now where it's happening more frequently, and startling pedestrians. It's on the hoist as we speak, and they should be done tomorrow.


----------



## CBR01 (Sep 29, 2012)

I finally got a tech to be able to reproduce the sound a couple weeks back and had an appointment yesterday to get it replaced, already have the car back too.

I went out with the tech to see if we could reproduce it, but we just went to an empty-ish parking lot. No steep hills, e-brake, or anything. At first he couldn't reproduce the noise, so I suggested he give it 5-10% throttle, just enough to prevent it from stalling, then very very very slowly lift the clutch pedal. The sound came back right away and he was able to reproduce the noise time and time again. 

They had me sign a waiver before replacing anything, basically saying if the clutch disc was burnt from abuse then it wouldn't be covered and I'd be liable for any repair costs. There was some slight burn, but was an appropriate amount of wear for a car with just over 30k miles. Everything was covered for me, but they still need to send the old parts back to VW.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Have any of you that got your clutches replaced had issues with running stage 2 yet? I'm stock right now but am thinking about going stage 2. I'm just worried that the infamous tsi clutch slip will occur even though I have the new clutch kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HarryBMS (Dec 21, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> Have any of you that got your clutches replaced had issues with running stage 2 yet? I'm stock right now but am thinking about going stage 2. I'm just worried that the infamous tsi clutch slip will occur even though I have the new clutch kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



I'm stage 2 and going K04 next week....still on a stock clutch and I spirit drive all the time.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

malibuboats91 said:


> Have any of you that got your clutches replaced had issues with running stage 2 yet? I'm stock right now but am thinking about going stage 2. I'm just worried that the infamous tsi clutch slip will occur even though I have the new clutch kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


The release bearing has nothing to do with keeping it from slipping. Either should be able to hold a stage II, unless you're doing hard launches all the time.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Update: got the car back today, and everything is right as rain. Great service from the dealer too.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

O_o said:


> The release bearing has nothing to do with keeping it from slipping. Either should be able to hold a stage II, unless you're doing hard launches all the time.


Ha no kidding. I had a whole new clutch kit put in. Thanks for the help though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

This happened to me 2 days after I purchased my used 2010 CC, it had 18k miles on it. I took it to the stealership and the first answer out of their mouths was "we dont cover that item because it is a wear and tear item". I told the bitch to go **** off and get her manager. I then took it out for a drive with them, reproduced the problem several times. I had to drive it because they were unable to reproduce the sound. They put me in a loaner and said they would look into it.

About two days later I got a call and they said they needed to replace the clutch. I asked them how much longer it was going to be before I got my car back. They proceeded to tell me that they were going to need it for another week to a week and a half. I was like WTF no way. So I drove back over there, the dealer is only 5 minutes from my house. I went in and demanded and answer for me having to wait so long for a replacement clutch. They hit me with the BS that my warranty paper had yet to go through and they were waiting on that to start the repairs. I pulled the service advisor to the side and suggested they repair it and then send the RO in after the paperwork cleared. She didn't want to do it (she a B*tch) so I asked for the manager and he said he would do that. But he also mentioned that he placed me in a brand new passat loaner and that I should be happy with that. That is when I exploded. I told him I purchased a CC because that was what I wanted, not no ugly a** 2013 Passat. 

After everything was said and done, it took them two days after my little visit to get the clutch replaced and the vehicle returned to me. You would think that they would know better by now after dealing with me for over 6 years and Suing VWoA for breach of warranty on two different vehicles. These places just dont learn I guess. In fact this reminds me, I have to give them a call, they were supposed to call me to set up an appt for my passenger side turn signal to be replaced. They said they were ordering it and this was over a month ago.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I find people are generally more helpful when I don't tell them to go **** off.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

O_o said:


> I find people are generally more helpful when I don't tell them to go **** off.


I have been dealing with this person for many, many years. She is a very arrogant person that knows nothing about cars. She is just a person filling out paperwork and taking appointments. If you had gone through the same issues I had with this person you would approach her with the same attitude as I have. In fact I have successfully had myself transferred to a different representative because of all the shouting matches and arguments we have gone through throughout the years of her working there. And I am not the only customer that has had issues with her.

I am a very polite person and easy to get along with. In fact, most employees at the dealership know me by first and last name and stop and chat with me each time I am in there except for her obviously.

I even play Call of Duty with the Finance manager of the dealership. LOL


----------



## GoGTIGo (Aug 10, 2001)

I just got diagnosed with a malfunctioning TOB according to the service departments. They wont replace the clutch assembly until they drop the transmission and see if it needs replacement, even though I mentioned the TSB.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Feb 26, 2013)

Dealer is saying I need a new clutch even though I have the sound only when cold. It is not covered. They dont know if the TOB is leaking since they didnt take it apart. They are also saying the TOB wouldnt be covered under warranty. Any of you guys have this happen?


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Feb 26, 2013)

Spoke to VWOA and they basically said I need to agree to the clutch replacement for them to tear it down and diagnose. If it is the TOB they can "help" me out with the cost of repairs.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

They're trying to rip you off on your warranty. The TOB is covered. The only wear items are the clutch plates. The fix for the TOB is to replace the clutch assembly. The state of the plates is immaterial once they've diagnosed the TOB problem, because they're replacing the assembly anyway. Instead of signing away your warranty, tell them you'd like the TOB replaced, but that you want your original clutch plates.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Feb 26, 2013)

O_o said:


> They're trying to rip you off on your warranty. The TOB is covered. The only wear items are the clutch plates. The fix for the TOB is to replace the clutch assembly. The state of the plates is immaterial once they've diagnosed the TOB problem, because they're replacing the assembly anyway. Instead of signing away your warranty, tell them you'd like the TOB replaced, but that you want your original clutch plates.


I dropped the car back off today. They showed me the TSB and said that the TOB and the parts mentioned in the TSB aren't normally covered. They also said 2028783 is not the right number and that there is no TSB for the TOB


----------



## MK6_GTI_HOOLIGANS (Mar 29, 2013)

*2010 vw gti clutch problems!!!*

whats up guys ! it seems we all have the same problem.you guys have described the noise i hear every day! it happens in 1st gear. and sometimes in 2nd gear. also sometimes my 3rd gear does not engage..its worse when i have a full car. or going up hill. i took it once back to the dealer when i was bone stock at about 40k miles. they could not duplicate the problem. i am now 50k . i bought the car with 35k the noise started happpening around the 40k mark.now i have carbonio intake coilovers rims and forge spacer, resonator delete. hid"s upgraded led"s inside but no tune. how should i go about this? convert everything back to stock?:banghead: or take it in like that?? thanks guys i appreciate it.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Finally took mine in and had it taken care of, it was all covered under my CPO. New Clutch Kit and TOB. Said that if it wasn't for being under warranty, I basically would have been screwed. Just got it back about an hour ago, whole different world. Going to take a little getting used to.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I reported the sound at 30k, dealer couldn't replicate sound and said "so issue".

I took it back a few thousand miles later, left the car for a few days and let it sit. When I went back, a tech came with me and heard the noise 4/5x! He said he heard the noise before and said he would call VWOA and get the ball rolling. The next day the service advisor said VWOA would replace the clutch, but I would be responsible for the TOB. 

Reading the posts from other people, it seems VWOA really has not consistency when they settle this issue. I'm going to call them tomorrow and see what happens.

Positive: Big difference now with the clutch not being really "light".


----------



## clizzle (Jan 19, 2013)

First time poster, long time reader.

I experienced this problem last winter, but then it went away as the weather warmed. Now that it's getting cold again, I consistently have the exact same problem as described in this thread. Will be bringing it to the dealer soon, as I need the intake manifold replaced too (CEL, 008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1) P2015).

2009 GLI 6sp 02Q M/T 56K miles. Original owner.
No mods except noise pipe delete and custom keypad install for starting car. (I still need the key to turn the car on, keypad just controls the starter - driver needs to punch in a code before car will start). Only previous problem was HPFP replacement at 24K.

I know the intake manifold is covered under the 60K warranty, but I'm a bit worried about the TOB/clutch kit. Will report back with what dealer says.


----------



## bellsprout (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the same issue, does anyone know why there is not a TSB for this? THIS MANY F***ING complaints and nothing from VW? 

Glad i bought a warranty, i am the second owner of my 2010 6MT with 28k on it.

Going to call the dealer today, will keep posting my rants


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

bellsprout said:


> I have the same issue, does anyone know why there is not a TSB for this? THIS MANY F***ING complaints and nothing from VW?
> 
> Going to call the dealer today, will keep posting my rants


When you call them, make sure you mention the TSB #2028783 released in April of 2012 for VW models CC, GTI, Eos, Jetta and Passat from 2010 to 2012 with 6 speed manual transmissions.


----------



## OhMyArik (Jan 30, 2012)

dcbc said:


> When you call them, make sure you mention the TSB #2028783 released in April of 2012 for VW models CC, GTI, Eos, Jetta and Passat from 2010 to 2012 with 6 speed manual transmissions.


THANK YOU! I literally was just at my dealership complaining about this. They kept insisting the sound was from the brakes! Even after I duplicated it and showed them youtube vids and this thread. After giving them the TSB # they changed their tune! You rock dude!


----------



## AnnabelleVW (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the information here, I too have the same issue but never knew what it was and simply attributed the noise to the cold. I just brought my car in for my 40k service and had mentioned clutch issues not knowing ANY of this existed (you can call me gullible). The dealer pointed their finger at me trying to say driver error but it makes no sense to me as my 2010 GTI only has 39,000 miles on it. After leaving the car there for 4 days and giving them permission to drop the transmission I requested updates bc I started doing research. I also requested the job isn't rushed bc the issue needs to be found and explained. They insinuated it was me every phone call until they told me they found some springs seem to be the issue but 'aren't really sure.' They did all of the repair work without contacting me as requested and slapped me with a $2,000 bill. The service guy told me he would write a Customer Care number on my paper work that I can pick up once I pay. I got my car and paperwork and began some serious research and to my surprise find dozens of complaints. I have since opened a complaint with Customer Care and contacted the dealer as to why they never even bothered to have this covered to or find out the root cause. I was told to pay the bill and was sent on my disgruntled merry way. I am hoping this is covered as this is clearly a known issue. Has anyone else fought VWoA after having the work done, pay the bill and then have it covered by VWoA?

Thanks for any insight as this entire thread has already been an immense help to my defense.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

AnnabelleVW said:


> Thank you everyone for the information here, I too have the same issue but never knew what it was and simply attributed the noise to the cold. I just brought my car in for my 40k service and had mentioned clutch issues not knowing ANY of this existed (you can call me gullible). The dealer pointed their finger at me trying to say driver error but it makes no sense to me as my 2010 GTI only has 39,000 miles on it. After leaving the car there for 4 days and giving them permission to drop the transmission I requested updates bc I started doing research. I also requested the job isn't rushed bc the issue needs to be found and explained. They insinuated it was me every phone call until they told me they found some springs seem to be the issue but 'aren't really sure.' They did all of the repair work without contacting me as requested and slapped me with a $2,000 bill. The service guy told me he would write a Customer Care number on my paper work that I can pick up once I pay. I got my car and paperwork and began some serious research and to my surprise find dozens of complaints. I have since opened a complaint with Customer Care and contacted the dealer as to why they never even bothered to have this covered to or find out the root cause. I was told to pay the bill and was sent on my disgruntled merry way. I am hoping this is covered as this is clearly a known issue. Has anyone else fought VWoA after having the work done, pay the bill and then have it covered by VWoA?
> 
> Thanks for any insight as this entire thread has already been an immense help to my defense.


This is exactly what happened to me. I opened a claim w/ VWoA customer care first. VWoA customer care and they sided with the dealership immediately. I brought it in around 30k and the dealership couldn't "replicate" the sound when it was happening to me all of the time. It got a lot worse at 45k, and they said it was the clutch even though the clutch was not slipping. Even with some of the VW technical bulletins out there showing that there is a problem VWoA didn't care. The mistake I made was having VW remove the trans and have the clutch replaced. If I took it to an independent shop and got an aftermarket clutch it might have cost me less and I would have had a strong clutch and a single mass flywheel like I wanted. 
I think it comes down to the dealership you are going to. Some will be honest and some will rip you off.


----------



## AnnabelleVW (Jan 28, 2014)

I have an update to this. I contacted VWoA and they resolved the issue with me in about 24 hours. They offered to cover most of the costs even though I already had the work done. They never acknowledged the issue at hand but stated stated, "We realize it is very unlikely to have something like this happen." And they also stated, "had the dealership contacted us we would be offering the same assistance." My dealer didn't like that I opened my mouth to VWoA and had nothing but self centered attitudes with me and was told to "never come back." I wish everyone luck with this as I know more people will be coming forward with failing clutches had they attributed the 'hooting' to cold weather. Be persistent and hopefully others can get assistance too.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

OhMyArik said:


> THANK YOU! I literally was just at my dealership complaining about this. They kept insisting the sound was from the brakes! Even after I duplicated it and showed them youtube vids and this thread. After giving them the TSB # they changed their tune! You rock dude!


Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## tdi_twister (Nov 1, 2008)

*anyone in Milwaukee (or Madison or Chicago) metro area(s) had this problem?*

Long-time reader, first time poster. Love the topic, big fan of the show. 

Here is my "me too" reply.

I also made a video of my issue. Check out the References under Show More, too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6lIPsVB4Lw

One of the four Milwaukee metro area dealers (to remain anonymous) was able to reproduce the issue but could not diagnose it since it only happens on the first few engagements after sitting in the cold. Despite the prevalence on the forums and TSB, they have never heard of the problem before.

Does anyone have experience with Milwaukee (or Madison or Chicago) based dealers in getting this issue resolved (or, at least diagnosed)?

Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------



## tdi_twister (Nov 1, 2008)

*Happy VW driver again!*

I'm happy to report that, with the help of this thread (and others), my (and others') videos, and the TSB, my clutch and TOB were replaced under a goodwill warranty!

I think the clutch is pretty well broken in at this point, it has been cold, and there is no noise heard so far. VERY happy camper here.

Good luck to all...


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Add me to this list. 2010 CC, 2.0t, 6SPD. Hoot, squeal started a few months ago (when it was cold), and clutch completely failed at 48K. Opened a case with VW Customer Care, who said a Regional Case Manager would contact me. Dropped car at local dealer. The dealer called me the next day to say, "VW told us to tell you to authorize $950 for teardown." I said no, and that I hadn't yet spoken with this Regional Case manager. Another day goes by, and finally some flunky from VW Customer Care calls and we go round and round. Bottom line-"VW won't authorize repair" even though I told him that their own TSB directs dealers to install an updated clutch, and that there is no way a clutch should fail at only 48K. When he started in on "driver clutch abuse" I told him to check his records and find my 10 years of B5 ownership. The clutch on that car lasted over 10 years/110 miles and was still good when I traded it in for the problematic CC.

Anyway, the CC is now at my Indy mechanic. Hopefully it doesn't cost $2000 like the guy in an earlier post.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm having this issue too. What is the recommended way of approaching this so that I dont have to foot that huge bill :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Shobhz said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm having this issue too. What is the recommended way of approaching this so that I dont have to foot that huge bill :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Bring in TSB - replicate sound for tech. 

If they say they are doing the work, make sure a new TOB is installed... if they don't have one for the owrk (since the TSB is a little vague on replacing the 'clutch') buy one yourself for $150 and get them to put it in too...

If they wobble, open a VWoA case...


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

E CODE said:


> Bring in TSB - replicate sound for tech.
> 
> If they say they are doing the work, make sure a new TOB is installed... if they don't have one for the owrk (since the TSB is a little vague on replacing the 'clutch') buy one yourself for $150 and get them to put it in too...
> 
> If they wobble, open a VWoA case...


Thanks! will bringing in the TSB number be enough? or is there some formal form or something that VW released that I should bring in?


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Shobhz said:


> Thanks! will bringing in the TSB number be enough? or is there some formal form or something that VW released that I should bring in?


I'd bring copies of the actual TSB.... most are too lazy to find it...

Here you go: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ut-Bearing&p=85490169&viewfull=1#post85490169


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

E CODE said:


> I'd bring copies of the actual TSB.... most are too lazy to find it...
> 
> Here you go: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ut-Bearing&p=85490169&viewfull=1#post85490169


Awesome! Thanks for the help man. I spoke with VWoA and made a case, gonna hear back from a regional manager or something tomorrow after he talks to my dealer. I've already went to them twice and they said the clutch is perfect so I didn't even wanna bother with them again.


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Shobhz said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the help man. I spoke with VWoA and made a case, gonna hear back from a regional manager or something tomorrow after he talks to my dealer. I've already went to them twice and they said the clutch is perfect so I didn't even wanna bother with them again.


The main issue is replicating the noise... as it goes away once warm... I have a couple videos of mine doing it, but then when it's warm like it is now... it goes away...


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

E CODE said:


> The main issue is replicating the noise... as it goes away once warm... I have a couple videos of mine doing it, but then when it's warm like it is now... it goes away...


I was able to record the sound on my phone so hopefully thats enough. If not, then I have a bunch of YouTube videos to refer to thanks to this thread haha


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

So I just got off the phone with a manager from vw of America. They said they can't do anything to the car until I take it in and they hear the noise for themselves. it's a pain to replicate on purpose so I'm not exactly sure what to do. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Shobhz said:


> So I just got off the phone with a manager from vw of America. They said they can't do anything to the car until I take it in and they hear the noise for themselves. it's a pain to replicate on purpose so I'm not exactly sure what to do. Anyone have any advice?


Take it in in the evening and tell them no to try to test it until the next morning. Tell them to start it up and, immediately, take it for a drive with lots of stop and gos. It's easiest early in the morning.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

dcbc said:


> Take it in in the evening and tell them no to try to test it until the next morning. Tell them to start it up and, immediately, take it for a drive with lots of stop and gos. It's easiest early in the morning.


Took mine in and they said they were going to replace parts of the clutch! But they said no to the TOB. is this an issue now? the person above me said to pay to have it replaced but I'm not sure :banghead:


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Shobhz said:


> Took mine in and they said they were going to replace parts of the clutch! But they said no to the TOB. is this an issue now? the person above me said to pay to have it replaced but I'm not sure :banghead:


If the TOB you have is the two piece, yes, buy a new one (the one piece) and have them put it in.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

E CODE said:


> If the TOB you have is the two piece, yes, buy a new one (the one piece) and have them put it in.


How do I know if I have the two piece or one piece? 

I called a local repair shop and they were gonna charge me $480 to install it. Not looking forward to what the dealer is going to charge.


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Shobhz said:


> How do I know if I have the two piece or one piece?
> 
> I called a local repair shop and they were gonna charge me $480 to install it. Not looking forward to what the dealer is going to charge.


It has to come off when they do the clutch - so there should be ZERO labour cost. You effectively have to do a clutch job to do the TOB.

A good parts guy can look at your VIN... otherwise, order one in, have the tech LOOK at your old one... and if you have the two piece, then buy the one piece... if not, don't buy it.... make sure you can return the new one if you don't need it...


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

E CODE said:


> It has to come off when they do the clutch - so there should be ZERO labour cost. You effectively have to do a clutch job to do the TOB.
> 
> A good parts guy can look at your VIN... otherwise, order one in, have the tech LOOK at your old one... and if you have the two piece, then buy the one piece... if not, don't buy it.... make sure you can return the new one if you don't need it...


Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it. 

I called the dealer and he said that they would have to drain the entire system if they added a new TOB so that would cost me about $300, but he said that I have a one piece so I guess I lucked out. Told him not to worry about it and fix the rest of the clutch.


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Shobhz said:


> Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I called the dealer and he said that they would have to drain the entire system if they added a new TOB so that would cost me about $300, but he said that I have a one piece so I guess I lucked out. Told him not to worry about it and fix the rest of the clutch.


He's just screwing with you... the TOB is ON TOP of all of the other clutch parts... 










It needs to come off to get the pressure plate, flywheel etc... It's literally the first thing you remove once the bell is off..

I have NO idea why they'd make a fuss over changing that out. That alone would make me go to another dealer... just shady if you ask me. However, good that you ave the one piece (if you trust them).


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

E CODE said:


> He's just screwing with you... the TOB is ON TOP of all of the other clutch parts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't get it either. He didn't say anything about taking it off, he said they would have to "flush everything" if they did. Pretty sure he's just saying that so they make at least some money off the labor.

This is already the second dealer I've gone to, the first one wasn't even willing to replace anything related to the TSB without me paying out of pocket. At least this dealer is fixing that so I don't think I can go anywhere else. He said the TOB was a once piece but I don't know if I trust him. They were great about everything else, I have no idea why they're giving me an issue with this. It's frustrating and concerning. 

I have a '12 CC sport, do those typically have one pieces?


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

A '12 should have the one piece.... but it would depend on if it's early run or late run...


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got mine back from the dealer. Clutch feels completely different. I have some trust issues with stealerships in general so I really hope they solved the problem


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Great info!


----------



## tborg1986 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just took my 2012 GLI in for this and I brought the TSB printout and everything. The morons at Vyletel VW said it was my aftermarket intake :banghead::banghead::banghead: LMAO. Good thing I want to put a new clutch setup in next year anyway. Warranty stuff is such a hassle. The car did this noise with the stock air box and stock tune as well.


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

Bumping an old thread. I'm heading into the dealership with my 2009 GTI tomorrow morning to get my TOB/tranny noise fixed. Anyone with the MK5 tsi have luck getting it covered under warranty? I have a copy of the TSB but it only shows 2010-12. Is there a way I can prove that the 2009 and 2010 have the same transmission (if they indeed do)? 

I'm also thinking I might as well upgrade to the SB drop-in disc while they have the transmission apart. 



tborg1986 said:


> I just took my 2012 GLI in for this and I brought the TSB printout and everything. The morons at Vyletel VW said it was my aftermarket intake :banghead::banghead::banghead: LMAO. Good thing I want to put a new clutch setup in next year anyway. Warranty stuff is such a hassle. The car did this noise with the stock air box and stock tune as well.


Vyletel is a pain in the ass, that's why I'm going to Fox.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

andar said:


> Bumping an old thread. I'm heading into the dealership with my 2009 GTI tomorrow morning to get my TOB/tranny noise fixed. Anyone with the MK5 tsi have luck getting it covered under warranty? I have a copy of the TSB but it only shows 2010-12. Is there a way I can prove that the 2009 and 2010 have the same transmission (if they indeed do)?
> 
> I'm also thinking I might as well upgrade to the SB drop-in disc while they have the transmission apart.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I had 47K on my 2010 CC when the clutch completely gave out. I had the TSB too, and the CC was still under warranty, but the dealer claimed it was a "wear and tear item" not covered under warranty. They knew about the TSB and would not budge. I filed a claim with Better Business Bureau and they sent it to VWoA which did not help. Eventually the case was closed, because the warranty states that clutch is not included in warranty, and I had to shell out I think around $600 or $700 (don't remember exactly..I'd have to check my records) to have my independent mechanic fix it. (OTOH, for comparison, my 2000 B5 Passat had the original clutch that was still working perfectly at over 110K when I traded it in for the CC.)

Full disclosure: I recently got rid of the CC last month because it was a total lemon. (The worthless clutch being just one of many problems that car had).

Anyway, I hope you get some love from VW because they knew they put bad clutch parts in these cars, and even wrote a TSB detailing the problem, but they won't stand behind their mistake and fix them under warranty.


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

I officially had the car diagnosed for the noise. They told me I need a new clutch kit. $1400 for clutch kit with labor, another $800 if I need a flywheel. I don't think this even includes the TOB, so add another $170 on. 

I contacted VWoA. They said that the TSB I referenced had two stipulations: it was only written for 2010-2012 GTI's (I'm a 2009), and that I would still have to be within the 36k warranty for them to cover it. I did argue that the MK5 TSI is the same thing as the MK6, they didn't agree or disagree. Also, I told them I reported the issue within 36k miles last year, but the dealership claimed they didn't hear the noise. They said that if I could prove I took the car in before the 36k mark, it wouldn't be a guarantee that they would cover anything, but they would consider it. Pulled up the paperwork when I got home today, I took the car in at 36,013.  My house to the dealership is 18 miles, so I really hope they don't claim I was out of warranty by the time I brought it in. I should be hearing from a Regional Case Manager tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me, ha!

If the warranty route doesn't work out, looks like I'll be going with a South Bend Stage 2 Daily Kit. Not worth replacing with OEM if it's not being covered.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Grrr. More fun and games from VWoA. I hope they do the right thing and fix it. (Serious doubts) Anyway, for whatever it's worth, my Indy mechanic charged me $924.00 for the clutch replacement.


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

VWoA called me today. They want the transmission to be taken apart for further diagnosis before they are willing to agree to "provide any assistance". If they don't like what they see, then I'm stuck with the bill to put it back together or fix it. I am not happy with their decision. I argued the TSB saying that it clearly states if there is the clutch noise to replace the clutch kit with an improved part. She was a broken record, but not backing down. They seemed to ignore the fact that my car didn't fall within the 2010-2012 limits of the TSB, however I'm not entirely sure they cared about the TSB. 

I'm not risking getting stuck with dealership prices on this job. The dealership was GREAT to me (Fox VW in Rochester Hills, MI), but they just charge too much for labor and parts. The tech said it may still last some time, so I'm going to ride it out for awhile. Most likely going to do the SB Stage 2 Daily eventually.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Thinking back, they tried that on me. I walked and got the job done by my Indy mechanic and then filed the case with BBB to try to get VWoA to pay me back. (Which did not work) What a scam...I really believed (and still believe) they try to sucker you in by tearing down, then once it's apart they say, "Not our fault." Pay us to fix or put back together, which would leave the person at their mercy. I bet they know they will never pay for the clutches. 

You gonna waste your time calling BBB? Even if you don't, then remember to file a complaint with safercar.gov. (NHTSA/DOT. ) Maybe if they see enough of these clutch complaints (and intake manifold complaints, and water pump complaints, at least for the CC) then VWoA will be forced to come clean about the bad clutches and other parts they put in the 2.0 engine cars.


----------



## vinivicidious (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I registered just to thank this thread!
My GTI 2011 made this noise since this winter, I decided to googling and I found this thread.
I took the number of the TSB, I called the dealer, told them the number, they said ok, bring the car to them, they diagnose the sound, order the part and install it.
Very good service, I'm in Canada Quebec.

Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## andar (Oct 21, 2005)

camarkim said:


> Thinking back, they tried that on me. I walked and got the job done by my Indy mechanic and then filed the case with BBB to try to get VWoA to pay me back. (Which did not work) What a scam...I really believed (and still believe) they try to sucker you in by tearing down, then once it's apart they say, "Not our fault." Pay us to fix or put back together, which would leave the person at their mercy. I bet they know they will never pay for the clutches.
> 
> You gonna waste your time calling BBB? Even if you don't, then remember to file a complaint with safercar.gov. (NHTSA/DOT. ) Maybe if they see enough of these clutch complaints (and intake manifold complaints, and water pump complaints, at least for the CC) then VWoA will be forced to come clean about the bad clutches and other parts they put in the 2.0 engine cars.


Yeah I think they would have screwed me after they had it apart. I didn't waste my time with the BBB. I didn't know about safercar.gov but I will file a complaint. I was pretty disappointed with the outcome, but I saw it coming. Oh well. 

Jealous to hear that others are having luck. Maybe I'll come to up to Quebec


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 2010 CC 2.0T, and I believe I just started to hear this "hoot" noise. Cold engine/clutch, but about 75 degrees outside. Slowly reversing uphill into my garage, not really slipping the clutch at all, but it made a hooting noise. I rolled forward, and was able to duplicate the noise once in reverse, but could not replicate it again after that. 

My car has about 68k miles on it, and I drive it gently. Completely stock as well.

Any bets on how long it takes for the clutch to need replacement? Other than hearing this noise today, I have no issues with the clutch. Feels brand new.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

I want to say mine hooted for a couple of months, then clutch failed quickly and completely. You might want to ride it out, and gamble. Or save up and get it fixed before it fails.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It may never actually fail. I drove mine for nearly four years after first noticing it, with no issues other than the noise. It just got progressively worse until it was doing it all the time, at which point I took it to a dealer, and they replaced the whole clutch assembly. They didn't even try to charge me for it, because I'd first reported it while still under warranty.


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

That makes me feel a lot better. I've owned the car 6 months and it's been fine, and hasn't made the noise since I first heard it. Like I said before, the clutch feels brand new. I'll just keep driving it and deal with it if it ever gets bad. Hoping to have this car for at least another 100k miles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merfy (Jul 11, 2016)

O_o said:


> Update: got the car back today, and everything is right as rain. Great service from the dealer too.


So I have to ask, how did you manage to get it sorted? I'm currently in battle with VW Canada as they are declining a warranty claim and my car is in pieces at the dealer.


----------



## larphraulen (Jun 27, 2016)

So I've read through this entire thread but trying to get some more anecdotal data on what the root cause has been. I have the same noise that's being produced in the videos people have posted, under the same conditions.

Long story short, I would like to know what the techs determined to be the root cause when people have had this work done. Trying to gather as much of these answers in my decision process. Thanks very much for any responses!


Context:
My dealer diagnosed that the symptoms match that of TSB 2028783. However, they said the TSB solution (updated clutch assembly) wouldn't be approved under my CPO warranty. I escalated with VW Canada, and they returned with the same answer. No goodwill offered.

I call the dealer back, and we got to the point that if I agree to a transmission tear down (8 hours), they can diagnose for the root cause. Two possible scenarios:

1. If the root cause is the pressure plate or friction disc, it's "wear and tear", and I foot the bill. 

2. If the root cause is the slave cylinder, throwout bearing, or flywheel, then the warranty will cover everything - even other parts that became affected as a result.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

merfy said:


> So I have to ask, how did you manage to get it sorted? I'm currently in battle with VW Canada as they are declining a warranty claim and my car is in pieces at the dealer.


I didn't have to do anything. I just took it to the dealer, explained the problem, they drove it, agreed that it was the release bearing and therefore covered by the powertrain warranty, fixed it, and presented me with an invoice for $0.


----------



## cocky_uk (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Guys first of all thanks for all the info in this thread and sorry for the massive post!
I am hearing the same squeak in my 2010 Seat Leon FR 2.0 TSI 44K Miles - I understand this car has same engine and gearbox as the GTI MK6

Problem i'm having:
Intermittent for the last 6 months, Clutch release noise/chirp/squeak/hooo particularly when the car is cold.
Clutch is/was also weird (find it hard to describe never had any clutch problem in any car i've ever owned some with over 100K miles)
Pulling off from lights in 1st gear it was like i had no bite then a sort of wheels spin noise without any wheel spin and a jerky pull off. when the car got MOT'ed i mentioned this and the garage topped up the fluid and this seems to have helped restore the clutch for a few days however it has since started to go "Funny again" not to the extent of the wheel spins however it still makes the Chirp sound when cold and doesn't quite feel right.
I have no apparent clutch slip that i have been able to detect and car is stock

So i have a warranty with arnold clark that claims to cover the clutch.
Yesterday booked car in to have it looked at and demonstrated the noise to the technician who said it sounded like a dry release bearing. i left the car with them the rest of the day and they called back to say they had looked at it and determined it was the breaks needing changed. As you can imagine i wasn't too impressed. I asked to speak to the service manager and demonstrated the noise again with bonnet up and he agreed it was coming from the gearbox. Tried to say it was normal and that I was putting it under un-due load! He also said that Thrust Bearings are no longer covered under warranty.
He then said in order to look at it they need to drop the gearbox at a cost to me of £260 and if covered by warranty I will be refunded if not covered I will have to pay an additional £260 to have it rebuilt and that’s not counting any replacement parts.
Here are the terms of the warranty;
Clutch: Release Bearing, Pressure Plate Centre Plate (including failure due to oil
leak contamination), Clutch Fork, Master Cylinder, Slave Cylinder.
(Note - Clutch components excluded if failure due to wear and tear)

What do you guys think is it worth the risk having them look at it and saying it isn’t covered?
Can anyone recommend how i can prepare for any potential battle?
Is there anything that i would be able to see looking at the slave tob part to determine the fault? 
Reading through the forum it sounds as though the slave cylinder TOB issue that’s being reported in this thread.

Thanks again


----------



## larphraulen (Jun 27, 2016)

cocky_uk said:


> Hi Guys first of all thanks for all the info in this thread and sorry for the massive post!
> I am hearing the same squeak in my 2010 Seat Leon FR 2.0 TSI 44K Miles - I understand this car has same engine and gearbox as the GTI MK6
> 
> Problem i'm having:
> ...


I'm actually thinking of scheduling an appointment soon for them to diagnose the transmission and clutch. I have the exact same symptoms - the noise and abrupt engagement despite really smoothly letting out the clutch, when cold. 

My service department agreed to the same warranty conditions as you mentioned above. If they determine it's the clutch disk or flywheel (ie: if I'm abusing the car), then I have to cover the costs of diagnosis and any repair I order. If it's a different component, then VW will cover everything, even if other parts appear to be damaged as a result.

I am just setting aside extra money in case it does not end in my favour.


----------



## merfy (Jul 11, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> I didn't have to do anything. I just took it to the dealer, explained the problem, they drove it, agreed that it was the release bearing and therefore covered by the powertrain warranty, fixed it, and presented me with an invoice for $0.


How many km & which dealer did you work with on this? I'd like to ask their help. Thanks!


----------



## superwagen90 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I had this issue on my 2010 Jetta 2.0T TSI CCTA. Mainly in cold weather it would "whuuuuu" as I was taking off from 1st from a stop. As it turns out, worse has happened (balance shaft seized, un-related to the clutch sound) so I decided to pull my engine
for an overhaul at only ~99,000miles. I had the clutch squeel sound as early as 60,000miles.

I will admit that I haven't read the massive load of pages on this thread so the cause of this issue may have actually been found on a previous page that I don't know about. But with 100% certainty, I now know my clutch squeal issue was due to my throw-out bearing/release bearing PISSING brake fluid.
I have since decided to upgrade the clutch while I have every thing disassembled so I picked up the South Bend stage II daily kit with an all metal release bearing that will hopefully fix my issue lol. 

If you like carnage, the image attached shows a before and after of my transmission bell housing absolutely coated in brake fluid (before and after I cleaned it):


----------



## nicksvolks (Nov 7, 2009)

Did you have any symptoms of that much hyrdro fluid being leaked out in there ? I know this is my issue but the dealer gives the normal run around.


----------



## nicksvolks (Nov 7, 2009)

bought an inspection camera with a 45 degree mirror attachment and was able to get a view of the inside via the inspection port right below the flywheel.












Sure looks like yours. I guess they cant blame my clutch and say its not covered now. I wonder if they even looked at the car as you can see stuffs oozing out of the drain at the bottom where the housing joins the block. clear as day.


----------



## superwagen90 (Nov 18, 2014)

Didn't notice anything other than a loud chirping but I would assume the clutch would slip like crazy if any of this fluid were to make it between the pressure plate|clutch|flywheel sandwich :S. 

I'm surprised I haven't been able to find an extended warranty or anything. I guess VW is lucky I had bigger issues with the engine and decided to just drop the tranny and put in a new clutch.
Sorry for the late reply, I didn't seem to get email notifications set up on this thread


----------



## Turi83 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello, I have new mk7.5 GTI 6000Km on it and have this noise in idle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ47KynThvY is more noisy when the car is warmed up. I had replacement via dealership new clutch new gearbox but the result is the same. Should I leave as it is ?Thank you


----------

